# 2015 Le Mans 24 Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18

http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/114063-wec-2015-audi-r18-breaks-cover-at-sebring

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrlyzA4lu1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8ELPDSi-mk


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Nissan GT-R LM Nismo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmHHy0r4-g0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ricard (5.791 km) Test

LMP1
1. Porsche 919 _ 1:37.220 (new track record)

3. Audi R18 _ 1:39.058

5. Toyota TS040 _ 1:39.949

7. ByKolles Racing CLM P1/01-AER _ 1:46.983

LMP2
8. KCMG Racing Oreca 05-Nissan _ 1:47.456

LMGTE
18. Aston Martin Vantage V8 _ 1:57.116

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

http://www.fiawec.com/

The 2015 Porsche 919 is 4 seconds quicker than last year's 919.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUpBvEr1sRM

LMP1




























LMP2










LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Porsche 919

Mat Fernandez chatted to Porsche LMP1 Technical Director Alex Hitzinger about the impressive pace shown during the FIA WEC Prologue.

You were the quickest on track yesterday. You showed you were much faster than last year. Tell us about your testing agenda.

We were testing the cars in qualifying and race conditions. We actually set our fastest laps in the evening with a qualifying set up. It was not easy as we had to face gusty cross winds. In the end, we were the fastest overall, fastest also in sections 1 and 2 while Audi and Toyota were fastest in the narrow section 3.

We focused also a lot of the day on tire degradation. Moving from 6 to 8 MJ has a price, which tires tend to pay unfortunately. This is also why we did some very long stints.

Paul Ricard track has very long straights. Did you use the opportunity of the Prologue to test a low downforce configuration of the car?

We did not test the low downforce spec here. We used what we call the R1 spec, which you will see in Silverstone. We intend to run the low downforce spec before Le Mans but not at Spa. We have planned two other 30 hour endurance sessions before Le Mans after having done two already. Results of these long tests have been very encouraging as we suffered only a few minor issues.

Can you tell us what changed in the power unit of the LMP1 Porsche 919.

We obviously worked hard on the hybrid system. Unlike what people may think, we have not added additional batteries and weight on the car. On the contrary, we built a hybrid system which is lighter and more powerful than last year.

We also worked on the engine itself by seeking greater efficiency. To that effect, we implemented a lighter crankshaft and developed a more efficient turbocharger. We even added a few cubic centimeters to the engine. It is still a 2-liter engine anyhow.

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/03/28/alex-hitzinger-on-porsches-stunning-pace.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWsZNe1o9Xw


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ricard (5.791 km) Test ***8211; Top Speeds in km/h

LMP1
1. Porsche 919 _ 338.6 (210.4 mph)

2. Toyota TS040 _ 334.4 (207.8 mph)

5. Audi R18 _ 313.0 (194.5 mph)

6. ByKolles Racing CLM P1/01-AER _ 310.3 (192.8 mph)

LMP2
8. Signatech Alpine A450b-Nissan _ 288.0 (179 mph)

LMGTE
13. Porsche 911 RSR _ 281.2 (174.7 mph)

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

http://www.racingblog.de/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid Energy at Le Mans (13.629 km)

Min Weight: 870 kg
Released Power: unlimited

Porsche 919
Released Energy: 8 MJ/lap
Gasoline Energy: 138 MJ/lap
Max Gasoline Flow: 89 kg/h
Max Fuel Consumption: 4.76 liters/lap
Gasoline Fuel Tank Capacity: 68.5 liters
Number of fast laps per stint = 68.5 / 4.76 = 14.4 laps

Toyota TS040
Released Energy: 6 MJ/lap
Gasoline Energy: 139.5 MJ/lap
Max Gasoline Flow: 90 kg/h
Max Fuel Consumption: 4.81 liters/lap
Gasoline Fuel Tank Capacity: 68.5 liters
Number of fast laps per stint = 68.5 / 4.81 = 14.2 laps

Nissan GT-R
Released Energy: 2 MJ/lap
Gasoline Energy: 147 MJ/lap
Max Gasoline Flow: 94.8 kg/h
Max Fuel Consumption: 5.07 liters/lap
Gasoline Fuel Tank Capacity: 68.5 liters
Number of fast laps per stint = 68.5 / 5.07 = 13.5 laps

Audi R18
Released Energy: 4 MJ/lap
Diesel Energy: 134.8 MJ/lap
Max Diesel Flow: 79 kg/h
Max Fuel Consumption: 3.84 liters/lap
Diesel Fuel Tank Capacity: 54.2 liters
Number of fast laps per stint = 54.2 / 3.84 = 14.1 laps

If the track is wet or under a safety car period (full course caution), a LMP1-H car could run over 15 laps per stint.

ACO Technical Director - Vincent Beaumesnil

If you have a bigger hybrid system, you can have a slightly better performance and clearly better fuel consumption. You can see that the lower MJ class stopped more than the big hybrid does. Why? Because for one lap, an 8 MJ car will use less fuel than the 2 MJ car.

But they have the same fuel tank capacity. It's just math. The cars with more MJ will run more laps per tank (68.5 liters of gasoline). Even if they are faster, they are consuming less.

They are pushing very hard, very fast with the ERS. A big part of this power is free energy. I mean, this is amazing. You do not have to put fuel in the car to get this power.

The development done on the storage and the motors and everything is just massive and you can see the step from last year to this year. Yeah, I would say that they have been faster than what we expected in the development, clearly, it is a good surprise.

It is our priority to have road relevant technologies. And even if a road car today don't have this kind of braking that brings the energy you have in LMP1-H, the electric motors and energy storage is still something that is relevant for the car industry.

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...director-on-lmp1-lmp2-and-gt-convergence.html

http://www.fia.com/sites/default/files/entry_lists_decisions/files/15-D0006-LMP1-EOT_150313.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18

First of all there are lots of similarities with the 2014 car:
***8226;	the basic chassis is the same (though mildly modified)
***8226;	engine architecture is the same (4-liter V6 Turbodiesel) though enhanced (>558 HP and >850 Nm of torque)
***8226;	the hybrid system is basically the same though uprated to bring the R18 into the 4MJ category.

There will be three new monocoques for Le Mans with all other cars (the early season WEC cars and any potential replacements needed later in the season), set to be built around existing 2014 chassis.

There are though major changes to the aero and bodywork, aero efficiency is the key with Audi knowing full well that it has a distinct disadvantage in top speed after being blown away at times late last season by the Toyotas and Porsches.

One important part of the aerodynamic approach for the 2015 car has been to move back bodywork as far as possible from the front of the car giving the front wing as clean a profile as possible.

Efficiency is the key with much of the 2015 effort focused on flow quality through and over the car to the rear. Huge attention to detail then has been paid to managing the airflow behind the front wheels, in particular to reduce the effects of the 'dirty' air spilling from the turning wheels. That too is the main purpose for the new large ducts sited beneath the (revised) light clusters, a peripheral brake cooling function is only part of the story here!

Cooling is also much improved, another perceived weakness (in relative terms) of the 2014 car.

The test car has already completed 4000km at Motorland Aragon and managed a full Le Mans test distance (6000km) at Sebring earlier this month.

The car has required a new crash test as a result of the changes to the front end.
There are other potentially important changes under the skin too ***8211; the basic suspension set-up is double wishbones with pullrod at the rear and pushrod at the front.

The 2015 car though includes an "Optional Linked Suspension System" designed to keep the car flat as much as possible. The system, dubbed FRIC (Front and Rear Interconnected suspension) when adopted in Formula One could provide an edge at some tracks, and has the benefit of being able to be disconnected.

The new Audi also employs an 'Optional Intelligent Brake System', effectively following the lead of Toyota last season with an automated brake bias adjustment.

Asked about the inevitable comparison of performance between the three LMP1-H cars, Ralf admitted a certain inability to do so firmly. "We adopted a Silverstone configuration, high level of aerodynamic downforce. This is not what is most suitable for the Paul Ricard circuit but we really wanted to validate our R18 for the first race. Toyota did not show its true potential. Direct comparison is not possible. Porsche did qualifying laps. Audi did race simulations. We will have to wait until Silverstone to begin to establish a hierarchy in LMP1-H."

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/03/19/introducing-the-2015-audi-r18-e-tron-quattro.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18

Last weekend's Prologue at Paul Ricard marked the public debut of the revised machinery for all three of the returning LMP1 manufacturers. While Porsche led the way in the two-day test, thanks to a series of qualifying simulation runs, perhaps the biggest turnaround came from Audi with its updated R18 e-tron quattro, which showed noticeably improved pace compared to last year.

Both of the diesel-powered cars, now running in the 4MJ hybrid subclass, were more than three seconds quicker than the 2014 R18 times, something that has left the Audi's top brass pleased heading into this month's season-opener in Silverstone.

"In relation to our times from last year, yes, it's been an impressive step but it's to be expected," Head of Audi LMP1 Chris Reinke told Sportscar365. "If you have competition, as we have in this series, you've got to make such a step, and as we see, everyone did."

The second-generation R18 under the new-for-2014 LMP1 regulations features a number of developments, although retaining the same monocoque and 4.0-liter turbo diesel V6 engine from last year.

While one of the big gains has come with revised airflow around and through the front-end, the move from the 2 to 4MJ subclass has given the car significantly more power as well as energy storage.

"To make the step from two to four, it's 100 percent more," Reinke said. It's bigger than any other competitor. It is a big step, for sure.

"It's not just the megajoule classes. The megajoule class gives you a good indication because it's clearly regulated so it's a good indication to compare. But it's just one component in the car."

Audi's flywheel energy storage system can now store up to 0.7MJ of energy, which marks a 17 percent increase from last year.

It has also resulted in a weight increase, something Reinke said they've had to take into account to ensure the overall car weight stays at the 870 kg minimum, a feat Porsche has claimed to achieve with its 919 Hybrid, which features a 8MJ system.

"Yes, I wish I would have 8MJ as well but with the heavy diesel engine we could not meet the minimum weight limit." Reinke said.

"I think to do the step from 2 to 4 is a solid one and I rather have a reliable 4 MJ system.

"With our weight available, it would have been at least at the edge or over the edge system if we would have gone bigger."

While having worked through different programs at the Prologue, having racked up more than 2500 km, Reinke said they don't yet have their low-downforce Le Mans aero kit available.

Both cars will run in high downforce spec for next weekend's season-opening Six Hours of Silverstone, while its three-car entry for Spa is expected to see a variety of bodywork configurations in preparation for Le Mans.

Yet Reinke has been pleased with the progress made with its two race cars, which only turned their first laps in anger last weekend.

"We had one roll-out before we came here," he said. "This was really the first break-in for the cars and really for the teams running them, the same mechanics worked on the cars that will work on the cars [in the races].

"That was really the preparation on the hardware and the human side for Silverstone."

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/reinke-audi-its-been-an-impressive-step/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Toyota TS040

TOYOTA Racing enters the 2015 World Endurance Championship ready to start a new era with the defence of its two titles.

TOYOTA became the first Japanese company to win the World Championship during a very successful 2014 season, which saw Anthony Davidson and Sébastien Buemi also win the drivers' title.

In a period where energy efficiency is a key performance factor, the TS040 HYBRID proved to be the class of the field, taking five wins from eight races.
The championship-winning car has been updated for 2015, with updated aerodynamics, revised front end including crash structure and new suspension kinematics to optimize tire usage, plus additional weight saving.

The TS040 HYBRID will again benefit from the proven TOYOTA HYBRID System ***8211; Racing powertrain, which boasts excellent thermal efficiency and delivers a total maximum power of over 1,000 HP.

As with last season, the TS040 HYBRID will compete within the 6MJ hybrid category with enhancements, such as modifications to the super capacitor construction to increase performance.

The team has prepared two different aerodynamic packages for this season, both of which will be tested at Paul Ricard this week. The Le Mans option is better suited to the high-speed La Sarthe track while the sprint package generates higher levels of downforce due to revisions on the rear wing, engine cover and front bodywork.

Development began directly after last year's Le Mans 24 Hours and the updated car was tested for the first time In January at Paul Ricard. Further three-day tests at Motorland Aragon (twice) and Portimao mean the 2015 TS040 HYBRID has completed over 25,000km prior to the official launch.

Teams are now limited to a maximum of five engines per car for the entire season, although none of the team's cars exceeded this limit in any of the previous three seasons. Additional limits apply to tire usage, with four sets of slicks allowed during practice and six for qualifying and the race, except in Bahrain and Shanghai where eight sets are permitted, with 11 sets permitted during the Le Mans race.

Flexibility limits have been introduced for bodywork items such as the splitter, the rear wing, diffuser and plank, while the car is now subject to added ballast when, as is the case with the #1 and #2 crews, the average driver weight is less than 80kg.

Hisatake Murata, General Manager, Motor Sports Unit Development Division:
"We have put huge effort into upgrading the whole car, including the powertrain, where we have made improvements in most areas. This means that total maximum power is over 1,000 HP and the performance of the powertrain has been considerably enhanced. Our development means we will achieve the maximum hybrid energy more consistently than last season. Therefore we fully expect to see a performance improvement from the hybrid system, especially over race distances, and at every circuit. Our 2015 upgrades are another step towards producing ever-better hybrid cars and, once again, components and techniques from the TS040 HYBRID will be used to improve TOYOTA road cars."

Pascal Vasselon, Technical Director:
"The regulations have been essentially stable so there was no reason to review completely our concept, considering our performance throughout 2014. So the updated car is no revolution but it's an evolution almost everywhere. It looks like it is from the same family; nevertheless we have redesigned roughly 80% of the parts. Again this season we will have high and low downforce packages, for the usual reason that Le Mans has very different requirements compared to most other tracks. The current regulations favor more subtle changes between these packages to keep the drag reasonably low, such as modifications to the rear wing, engine cover and front end. So far we are satisfied with our progress during the 'one-car race' that is testing. Now we have a few weeks remaining to get ready for the serious business of racing."

Name:	TS040 HYBRID
Type:	Le Mans Prototype (LMP1)
Bodywork:	Carbon fiber composite
Windscreen:	Polycarbonate
Gearbox:	Transverse sequential 7-speed
Gearbox Casing:	Aluminum
Driveshafts:	Constant velocity tripod plunge-joint driveshafts
Clutch:	ZF multi-disk
Differential:	Viscous mechanical locking
Suspension:	Push-rod independent double wishbone (front and rear)
Springs:	Torsion bars
Anti-roll bars:	Front and Rear
Steering:	Hydraulically assisted
Braking System:	Dual hydraulic brake system mono-block lightweight alloy caliper (front / rear)
Brake Discs:	Carbon ventilated (front / rear)
Wheels:	Rays forged magnesium
Front Wheel Size:	13 × 18 in
Rear wheel size:	13 × 18 in
Tires:	Michelin radial
Front tire size:	31 / 71-18
Rear tire size:	31 / 71-18

Length:	4650 mm (183.1 in)
Width:	1900 mm (74.8 in)
Height:	1050 mm (41.3 in)
Fuel tank capacity:	68.5 liters
Powertrain:	TOYOTA HYBRID System - Racing (THS-R)
Engine:	90 ° V8 naturally aspirated
Engine capacity:	3700 cc
Engine output:	382kw / 520 HP
Number of valves:	Four
Hybrid output:	Front wheel + rear wheel: 354kw / 480 HP
Maximum output:	736kw / 1,000 HP (engine + hybrid motor)
Fuel:	Gasoline
Lubricants:	Mobil 1
Capacitor:	Nisshinbo
Front wheel motor:	Aisin AW
Rear wheel motor:	Denso
Rear wheel inverter:	Denso
Seat belts:	Takata 6-point full harness

http://www.toyotahybridracing.com/

http://www.toyota-motorsport.com/images/tmg/thr-graphic.pdf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsCi5lDBJpw


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

Oreca 05-Nissan

ORECA now enters a new era with the ORECA 05. Alongside the ORECA 03, open-cockpit prototype which has been greatly successful since its launching in 2011, this closed-top prototype will make its debut in competition in April, in Silverstone. As an outcome of the in-depth work lead by ORECA Technology's design bureau, this car sets itself apart from the many contestants it will face as part of this particularly competitive class.

From the ORECA 05 emerges a vision of the future, on all levels, including safety. Thus, some zylon anti-intrusion panels have been integrated to the chassis. In case of an accident, they prevent any mechanical components from coming into the chassis. Though this technology is currently not a mandatory one in LM P2, it stands as a real asset safety wise. Similarly, the car also comprises a rear crash box that has been homologated via a rear crash test. That feature is not imposed by the regulations neither but the design office decided not to simply make do with the current requirements.

Furthermore, the ORECA 05 also differs in its size. Engineers have opted for a 1900mm-wide car, whereas most of the other LM P2 are 2000mm wide. A choice that meets the needs of the future 2017 rules and regulations. Although body parts will probably have to evolve by that time, the car as it is today will be easily updatable to the next regulations. That global decision was a way to take teams' budgetary issues into account: that investment will not be limited to a two-year period (2015-2016) but potentially spread over six years. That also means that teams will be able to benefit from a higher resale value.

Some other elements, such as weight and centre of gravity, have required specific research. Weight reduction was one of the main objectives on the agenda: engineers have done their best in order to significantly set the car apart from its rivals on that level. Consequently, weight distribution has been optimized.

Innovations and development
Mechanically speaking, the ORECA 05 also embraces innovations and comprises numerous updates. Different elements which were regarded as weak points on the ORECA 03 have been modified, namely the power steering system, now electric, and the starter. As for the gearbox, it features a more compact, latest-generation gearbox casing. In order to minimize risk taking due to the fact that the car is new, some already well-tried and tested, reliable solutions have been decided on. The suspension parts for instance are new but both concepts and technology have been verified and certified with a panel of cars manufactured by ORECA Technology.

Finally, some important work has been done on the ORECA 05 aerodynamics. Performance was a priority, as always, and the design bureau went one step further in its research, refining the slightest details. Besides, the car's pitch-sensitivity was one of the focus points, allowing customers to easily make the most of a whole range of settings. Once again, that demonstrates how engineers have paid much attention to the teams' feedback.

"The ORECA 05 fits into the line of ORECA's strategy of development as a manufacturer with an operational plan spread over many years" explains David Floury, ORECA's Technical Director. "The ORECA 03 has been so successful and its history has not come to an end yet. The aim is for the ORECA 05 to maintain that momentum***8230;... and to win Le Mans. We're on a mission! This is an ambitious programme, on all levels, but Le Mans is clearly a priority for us, just like the USA in early 2016.

"Technically, we've made decisions for the future, and not only in terms of safety. Choices regarding the width of the car for instance also illustrate that. Generally speaking, the study consisted in conducting an important work on details. We've looked to optimize as many things as possible. In terms of the car's weight for instance we think that our approach is a radical one compare to our rivals. We've paid attention to the teams observations and feedback, as we wish to establish solid relationships while strengthening existing bonds. We're embarking on a project that will take us up to 2020, that goes to show how important it is!

"The ORECA 05 stands as one of ORECA's showcases, but not the only one. Because it's ORECA's most recent project, it is also the most talked about, together with the Rebellion R-One in LM P1 for which we are currently supervising the integration of a new engine. Those are two very important projects actually."

http://www.oreca.fr/en/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THGtzP3tKCU


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

Oreca 05-Nissan

ORECA is entering a new era with the 05 after its predecessor the 03 proved an effective and successful LMP2 customer option. It will use a combination of existing Oreca 03 LMP2 and newly designed running gear.

ORECA chief designer David Floury has been heading up the technical team on the ORECA 05 LMP2, which is built to install the existing Nissan and Judd engines. A HPD unit can also be housed in the new design but will require significantly more work for installation, believed to be in the bellhousing and cooling areas.

The new-look LMP2, which uses the LMP1 monocoque used by Rebellion Racing throughout 2014, incorporates some zylon anti-intrusion panels, which have been integrated in to the chassis. Another safety feature is a new rear crash structure. Both safety features have been homologated via crash testing.

The ORECA 05 will be slightly narrower than its LMP2 competitors. The car is 1900mm wide, whereas most of the other LMP2's are 2000mm, which is a design trait that sees the car meet the needs of the 2017 LMP2 regulations.

Some other elements, such as weight and centre of gravity, have required specific research by designer David Floury and his team at ORECA's base in southern France. A new electric power steering system, gearbox casing and refined suspension parts are also brought to the new package.

Aerodynamic modifications have been widely researched by ORECA, with Floury and his team focusing on pitch sensitivity and working on new low-downforce specific bodywork kits.

KCMG's FIA WEC driver Matt Howson spoke exclusively to Motorsport.com after three days of testing the new ORECA 05 LMP2 cars.

He and teammate Richard Bradley completed over 200 laps during the three-day test at Paul Ricard, the first of which saw Stephane Sarrazin put an initial 500kms of running on the car. The Frenchman set the best time during this running with a 1:47.9 lap on Monday afternoon.

Howson discussed the test with Sam Smith just after completing the final laps.

It must have been a very busy few days for you and the team?
"Yes. The car was in a heavy state of build on the run up to the test and both the ORECA and KCMG guys did a storming job to get the car in a state of readiness for Monday. They put some serious shifts in. We have a really close collaboration with ORECA and our guys have been here for a while including our engineer (ex-Williams and Arrows F1 engineer ***8211; Greg Wheeler).
"Also, to have the designer of the car ***8211; David Floury there working so intensively with us, along with someone of the caliber of Stephane Sarrazin too is a massive boost and a great way to start the development."

What was the program over the last few days?
"After Stephane did the initial shakedown and systems checks on Monday, Richard (Bradley) and I got behind the wheel and started the team development. Ricard is obviously a natural track to do some good aero evaluation and a good opportunity to get some aero-performance data.
"But we also did some long runs as well. At the 'Prologue' test we will be limited a little more because we will have the race engine installed, so this week it has been a good time to do some 'stint simulations'.
"The reliability has been fantastic on the car. It will be homologated very soon so really what we had at the test was what we will have all season from a bodywork perspective."
"We didn't do any qualifying simulations but we did use new tires and did some simulated race stints. ORECA provided the car with a base set-up and then we worked through different tire compounds, brake-discs, exploring the power steering settings, traction control, etc. It was a very productive test for us."

How did you find the change from an open cockpit LMP2 to a coupe?
"Stephane (Sarrazin) immediately commented on the good quality of view from the cockpit which was a good sign. For Richard and I, it was a change but we soon got used to it, especially as it is left hand drive and you stare straight at the carbon fiber 'A-pillar' when you turn left, but you get familiar with it very quickly.
"With regard to driver changes, we took the opportunity to try some out but we will do this more intensively at the Prologue test later this month. I didn't notice anything that will make a difference time wise in the driver changes and in fact it might even work out better for us because of the drivers' position in the actual cockpit."

What will be the aims and objectives for the Prologue test?
"We'll have Nick (Tandy) with us and possibly another driver as well because Nick is obviously doing Spa and Le Mans with Porsche. We will optimize the set-ups; find out more on specific areas of where the downforce works best on the car. So generally there will be lots to do but we have to counter that a little with the engine mileage. On the whole the ORECA 05 is a massive step forward for us this year."

http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/oreca-05-a-massive-step-forward-howson/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn-FBPORaJQ


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Porsche 919

The second generation Porsche 919 Hybrid has become even more efficient and stronger. Intense development work on the three-part powertrain has allowed Porsche to enter the highest energy recovery class of eight megajoule (8 MJ) for the very first time.

No other race car turns over so much energy as the Porsche 919 Hybrid ***8211; that includes both Formula 1 cars and other LMP1-H cars. The art of engineering to bring out hybrid systems with an extreme turn over of energy is highly meaningful for electric road going cars such as the plug-in-hybrid models from Porsche.

Car manufacturers who compete with their class 1 Le Mans Prototypes (LMP1) for overall victories in the WEC are obliged to develop far reaching innovations for hybrid systems. Therefore engineers are given greater freedom than in any other top-class racing series. For the combustion engine, for example, many designs are possible ***8211; be it diesel or petrol, normally aspirated or turbo charged, a compact or a high voluminous machine. Alongside the combustion engine at least one energy recovery system is mandatory. More than one is possible.

How these systems work and how the energy is stored is also free. But what is rigorously limited is the energy consumption per lap. This goes for fuel consumed as well as for electricity ***8211; and both depend on each other. The rule of thumb is: The more electric energy a car produces, the less fuel it may consume. This results in a highly complex cost-benefit calculation for engineers and ultimately creates know-how for Porsche's future road going sports cars.

The Porsche 919 Hybrid's 2-liter V4-cylinder turbocharged gasoline engine is the most compact and efficient combustion engine Porsche has built so far, it is downsizing technology of paramount quality. This engine powers the rear axle with over 500 hp. When the driver recalls the stored energy from the battery, an extra 400+ hp drives the front axle. This way the Porsche 919 Hybrid temporarily turns into a four-wheel drive car with around 1,000 hp system performance.

The 919 is equipped with two different energy recovery systems. One converts kinetic braking energy from the front axle into electricity, the other does the same by a turbine in the exhaust. The latter one makes the Porsche 919 Hybrid the only prototype in the World Championship which also produces electricity when accelerating. The storage for the electricity from both systems is a specifically developed, liquid cooled lithium-ion battery.

It can take and release a high amount of energy in a short time (high power density), but can still save a relatively high amount of energy as well (energy density) and comes with a convenient weight. Thanks to a clever design from the monocoque to the power train, the 2015 Porsche 919 Hybrid is lighter and more robust at the same time. In 2014 the car was about 30 kg heavier than the minimum weight of 870 kg. Now it matches that limit despite the improved hybrid systems.

The lighter and more rigid 2-litre V4 turbocharged petrol engine will see the energy/fuel use formula for one lap at Le Mans as 4.76 liters of gasoline per lap. Porsche will continue to use the engine to power the rear axles.

"The 2015 Porsche 919 Hybrid is approximately 85-90 percent completely new," said team boss Andreas Seidl. "We took our time on going 8MJ as we had to validate what we had seen on the simulations. Of course we do not know what our competitors will be like on the all-round pace of the package."

"The stint performance will be enhanced in 2015 for sure," said Seidl. "We have a lot more data from the circuits we were not that familiar with. This experience gained in 2014 will be significant for us to build on for our aims and targets this season."

The 919's previously used single centralized exhaust has been replaced by a twin exhaust-pipe system in order to improve output and optimize the vehicle's aerodynamics.

Porsche R&D board member, Wolfgang Hatz, was in attendance at the launch and said: "The mission for the second generation of the 919 Hybrid was: be more efficient, more powerful, but at the same time easier to drive, lighter and more robust."

Alexander Hitzinger, Technical Director LMP1, summed up the technical challenges:
"The switch from the 6MJ to the 8MJ class must be beneficial. To find out if this is the case, you have to take many factors into account and you have to overcompensate disadvantages, otherwise it doesn't make sense. This means: First, although the lower fuel amount costs engine power, second, although the potential for the energy recovery on seven circuits is smaller than at Le Mans and, third, although some components are heavier, still the lap times must be better because of the additional energy."

http://www.porsche.com/international/motorsportandevents/motorsport/










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPVV4nZ-_L0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Toyota TS040

So we have the aero development process which goes on every day, every week. And this has produced a totally new bodywork. Every single part of bodywork, even if it looks familiar ***8211; it looks similar to last year ***8211; everything is new.

In terms of chassis, we kept the monocoque itself. But a lot of other parts have been changed, especially the suspension, the suspension geometry is quite new with many, many details. Globally, I would say, we have designed 80 to 85% of the car. So it stays familiar, very close to last year but most of it is new."

Toyota was the only P1 manufacturer from 2014 to stay within its MJ class as it prepared its 2015 challenger. The decision to stay at 6MJ, according to Vasselon, should not be confused with failing to increase its ERS storage and deployment capabilities.

"I think everyone between '14 and '15 has increased its hybrid energy output, but according to where everyone was last year, it was leading to a jump of one category or not," he said. "In our case, definitely we have a more powerful hybrid system. This year we have more powerful motors, we have a bigger capacity capacitor; nevertheless, we stayed in 6 MJ for the reasons that last year we were not exactly at 6. We were somewhere in between 4 and 6. So what we expect this year is to be close to 6 in almost all circumstances."

The rapid advancement of ERS technology has seen WEC P1 hybrid systems transition from a form of light power assistance to slightly mental solutions that can, upon full ERS deployment, match or exceed the horsepower being produced by the car's gas or diesel engines. Of all the year-to-year developments in the WEC, the brutal ERS power escalation stands clear from every other technology increase.

"Yes, it's 50-50," Vasselon confirmed. "And even in the [ERS] boost phase, it's a little bit more from the hybrid side. So it's key. It is very central at the moment for the performance, to the point that the level of hybrid energy you are able to release has implication for all parts of the car. It has implication on the level of fuel you consume, so it has implication when you have to lift off to save fuel. It has an implication as well on the aero definition of the car. It changes, I would say, the kind of ratio between downforce and drag where you have to develop the car. So it has huge implication because it is really a big step in terms of car performance.

At 6MJ, Toyota generates a massive amount of torque and power through the TS040's all-wheel-drive system, yet they have one more step to go if they want to harness the maximum 8MJ allowed in the rules. If every team could reach 8 MJ without taking on a significant weight increase, they would, but as the amount of ERS power goes up, the bulk of the systems also rise. Even with extra ERS power to harness, carrying extra weight would negate its advantage and add new performance deficits.

"I think we just go for weight budget for the hybrid system," Vasselon explained. "We know that running overweight is not really an option because then you lose time every single lap. So we go for a weight budget, weight location for the hybrid system, and then you do your best within this weight location."

Toyota is the only WEC P1 manufacturer using a super-capacitor-based system, and some within the program have suggested 2015 could serve as the final year for the unit before a battery-based ERS system comes on-line in 2016.

"We are looking at both technologies, capacitor, batteries, and we are monitoring when we will consider that it is time to switch from one technology to the other," Vasselon noted. "Obviously, this year we believe that still a capacitor is still the way to go. But we question ourselves every year."

http://www.racer.com/wec-le-mans/item/115390-wec-toyota-s-pascal-vasselon-on-developing-the-p1-ts040

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZtdJSK5h_g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY9iU9r8DEI


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Non-Hybrid

AER Twin-Turbo V6 Engine

The P60 is a new V-6 GDI twin-turbo engine designed for the ACO 2014 LMP1 regulations. All aluminum construction gives it a fully dressed dry weight of approximately 115 kg and is designed as a fully stressed member of the chassis in LMP1 sports car installations.

Motorsport.com's Sam Smith spoke with Advanced Engine Research's founder and managing director Mike Lancaster about the P60 engine and their foray into the LMP1 class.

Advanced Engine Research Ltd's V6 GDI twin-turboLMP1 engine (known as the P60) debuted at COTA last September and was instantly setting the speed traps ablaze with some remarkable top speeds aboard the Lotus (Kolles) entry.
For 2015 the unit will again appear in the now re-named ByKolles LMP1 car but perhaps more significantly it will also power the brace of Rebellion Racing R-One (ORECA) LMP1 cars.

AER Ltd, based in Basildon, England, was founded in 1998. As well as the P60 powerplant they also supply engines to the entire IndyLights and GP3 grid.

Sam Smith spoke with AER Ltd founder and managing director Mike Lancaster this week, and he gave us the inside story of the P60 engine, the latest on work with new customer Rebellion Racing and his hopes for more success in 2015.

Lancaster started by giving some background on the P60 and the thought processes for the product.

"First of all we went in to 2014 fairly open minded with regard to the LMP1 program," recalls Lancaster. "In particular we first had to get our new P60 engine out on to the track. The Lotus team were an excellent choice at the start of the year, so we worked closely with them during the installation and despite their car being at a very early stage in its development it went very well. The engine reliability was excellent and we got a lot of mileage under our belts. We proved that the engine was very fast and especially fuel efficient, so it was nice to show our level of performance and validate all our hard work.

Although it debuted last season, the P60 program has long since been in development, even from the early concept stage. Lancaster and his team thought long and hard what the best specification would be to suit the new 'high-efficiency' requirements of the new LMP1 regulations.

"When we first heard about the LMP1 fuel flow limitation regulations a few years ago we decided we wanted to introduce a new engine and we specifically designed an engine for this formula," says Lancaster.

"We have actually been developing this engine for three years and that process has been assisted significantly by the work we did for a Formula One team where we were developing gasoline direct injection turbo charged technology at a very high level.

"So we used the knowledge and experience we gained from that program to put in to the P60. The main difference of course from F1 and Sportscar engine is that they have different performance targets and specifically different fuel-flow characteristics so you have to chase different target.

"You have to choose very carefully the specification, in part the configuration, exact size and bore-stroke with a great deal of care to get the optimum amount of efficiency," he continued. "What we looked for was the BSFC (Brake Specific Fuel Consumption) at the performance level you need to achieve the most competitive lap time in LMP1. We tested many engine configurations including those we had already developed for other series such as 2L turbo P90 I4 engine and our V8 engine used as an NA and turbo and we know the strengths and weaknesses of all of these types."

Two mandated fuel flow meters are used in each LMP1 racer. There are of serious penalties for exceeding the fuel limit, so everything has to be very precise for the engine builder. AER use its in-house sister company - Life Racing, for optimum electronic management in the fuel use at every point on the circuit.

The technical partnership between Rebellion and AER Ltd was announced last month. An acknowledged late call by the team, it is one which ensures them missing the first FIA WEC round at Silverstone in April as they change from Toyota 3.4 litre V8 to AER's turbo V6. What is sure is that from a racing philosophy and pedigree perspective, it appears to be a very good match.

"We have a lot of respect for Rebellion Racing and what they have achieved in endurance racing over the years," states Mike Lancaster. "In many ways they seem the ideal fit for us at AER."

"At present we are working closely with Rebellion Racing in getting everything ready for Spa in May. It is a big challenge to change the whole configuration of their package with an engine switch. We are working hard with the ORECA engineers to get the engine and all the ancillary parts packaged.

Most of the engines that AER Ltd has made in the past have had the capability to be stressed members, whether the teams chose to do that or otherwise. A 'V' configuration engine gives an opportunity for the unit to be properly mounted in the car because of the wide fixing points around the front and rear.

"The Lotus (ByKolles) and the ORECA LMP1 chassis are obviously totally different designs," continues Lancaster. "The Lotus was originally designed to take a normally aspirated V8 engine and the same is true of the Oreca chassis, so there are some constraints. For example, the Oreca chassis has not housed intercoolers, which have to be fitted in to the layout. Although the P60 has very low heat rejection, you still have to have a well thought out cooling system. So there are challenges and changes that have had to be made to package the unit properly."

The AER P60 engine has many unique features including being small and light compared to some other engines. In its base state the all-aluminium constructed engine is just 108kgs. The turbos themselves are actually quite low mass these days so after these are applied with other parts like intercoolers the weight is no more than other existing engines. That time and care in the design phase of the AER P60 has paid dividends in this respect and especially in the mass distribution, which then gives a impressive C of G (Centre of Gravity) and polar moments (of inertia) improvements.

"LMP1 is a very interesting category for AER," says Lancaster. "There are obviously some very well-funded manufacturer teams but they have all produced variable results in terms of how they are approaching their technology and in particular the efficiency of the energy retrieval. In F1 you have some teams that are very well funded but have fairly ordinary results compared to the top of the pile. In LMP1 racing it is not a given that if you simply throw lots of financial resources at a project that you are going to get immediate or indeed decent results."

"Where we think we are as a company is that we have made an enormous effort in first refining our choice of engine and then making the decisions based on the data we studied on what the best configuration was for fuel-flow and power output. I think we got our numbers right which was borne out of the simulations, dyno-testing and then on-track experience last autumn. So for pound for pound fuel usage we think we have something that is comparable to what the manufacturers have.

The make-up of the LMP1 class is essentially split between the manufacturers - Audi, Porsche, Nissan and Toyota - and the two 'privateer' teams that AER supply. So what is a realistic expectation for aims and objectives in 2015, a very big season for AER Ltd?

"Privateer teams can't realistically expect to beat the manufacturers of course, but we can expect to get some great results and occasionally give them something to think about at certain tracks," concludes Lancaster.

"We have talked to other teams, some from LMP2 who are considering going in to the top stream in LMP1 for 2016. It should be an attractive class and with more entrants can blossom in to something really good I think. The future looks bright for endurance racing and we very much want to be the market leaders for LMP teams whether privateer or otherwise."

http://www.aerltd.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18

Twice as much hybrid energy, fundamentally revised aerodynamics, the next step in lightweight design and a lot of detail work characterize the latest fifth generation Audi R18. "The possibilities within the regulations, which are valid for LMP1 sportscars since 2014, are by no means exhausted. They contain so much potential that freedom for future developments exist," says Jörg Zander, the new Head of Technology at Audi Sport. "We expect that the technological progress resulting from the fierce competition between the four automobile manufacturers now committed to the series will be reflected in much faster lap times this season, and with the benefit of less fuel consumption."

The R18 e-tron quattro is visibly different from its predecessor, even though its basic structure is closely related to the previous car. The fresh look results from the way the airflow is channeled around and through the front end, in the area of the sidepods and at the rear of the LMP1 prototype. Large air intakes integrated in the front wheel arches reduce the drag created by the bodywork, and result in a completely new headlight design. The light units are equipped with Matrix LED technology combined with the Audi Laserlight.

While Audi adopted the monocoque, the racecar's central safety cell, from the 2014 model, the front canopy, front wing and wheel arches were redesigned. Because this bodywork component also included the front crash structure, Audi completed a new crash test for the 2015 season. Modified airflow through the sidepods and a new cooler layout for the engine and hybrid system further optimizes aerodynamic drag. The engine cover, which wraps the power unit even more tightly and which tapers off significantly directly behind the cockpit, also contributes to reducing drag.

Audi also prepares two bodywork versions for the various tracks on the FIA WEC calendar again this year. Combined with optimized suspension and in close cooperation with tire partner Michelin, Audi has further improved the efficiency of its sports prototype.

Hybrid pioneer Audi also takes the next step in the area of energy recuperation. The company is the only manufacturer to date to have won the Le Mans 24 Hours with a hybrid sportscar. The R18 e-tron quattro is unbeaten in the French endurance classic since 2012. For this year, the engineers have doubled the amount of recuperated energy from two to 4 megajoules per lap at Le Mans.

Energy is recuperated during braking; this energy is subsequently fed back to the front axle under acceleration. The electric motor that performs this task now produces more than 200 kW (268 hp), which is a significant increase compared to last year. For this reason, Audi has also increased the capacity of the energy accumulator. The fully enclosed flywheel energy storage system mounted in the cockpit alongside the driver stores up to 700 kilojoules of energy, which it subsequently releases to the electric motor ***8211; which is about 17 per cent more than in 2014.

Despite these performance increases, Audi has achieved the minimum weight of only 870 kg in this the most complex racecar category currently in existence worldwide. However, the improved hybrid power goes hand in hand with a restriction for the diesel engine. The sporting regulations stipulate an even lower fuel energy amount if the engineers opt for higher hybrid output. As a result, the R18 etron quattro must manage with 2.5 per cent less diesel fuel per lap than in 2014.

Not least for this reason, Audi Sport initiated lots of detail work as it further developed the four-liter V6 TDI engine to achieve the ideal consumption values. The engine, which is arguably the most efficient unit in the field now produces 410 kW (550 hp).

Thanks to the optimized consumption, the engineers managed to overcompensate for the power loss resulting from the reduced fuel quantity. Another new rule this year, only five engines per racecar can be used throughout the entire season. The even more economical power plant continues a major trend. Audi's TDI engine debuted at Le Mans in 2006 and had recorded eight victories by 2014. While lap times continually improved, fuel consumption decreased by 38 per cent over the same period.

Vehicle type: Le Mans Prototype (LMP1)
Monocoque: Carbon fiber composite (CFC) with aluminum honeycomb and Zylon side panels, tested according to the strict FIA crash and safety standards, rear CFC crasher
Battery: Lithium ion battery
Engine: Audi TDI, turbocharged 120° V6, 4 valves per cylinder, 1 Garrett VTG turbocharger, diesel direct injection TDI, fully stressed aluminum block
Cubic capacity: 4,000 cc
Power output: Over 410 kW (550 HP)
Torque: Over 850 Nm (627 lb-ft)

Hybrid system
Type of accumulator: Electric flywheel accumulator, WHP, usable storage capacity over 700 kJ
Motor Generator Unit (MGU): One MGU on front axle, water cooled with integrated power electronics, over 200 kW (268 HP)

Drivetrain
Drive system: Rear wheel drive, traction control (ASR), four-wheel drive e-tron quattro in hybrid mode
Clutch: Carbon clutch
Gearbox: Sequential, electrically activated 7-speed racing gearbox
Differential: Limited-slip rear differential
Gearbox housing: CFRP with titanium inserts
Driveshafts: Constant velocity sliding tripod universal joints

Suspension / steering / brakes
Steering: Electrically assisted rack and pinion steering
Suspension: Front and rear double wishbone independent suspension, front pushrod system and rear pullrod system with adjustable dampers, twin wheel tethers per wheel
Brakes: Hydraulic dual circuit brake system, monobloc light alloy brake calipers, ventilated carbon fiber disc brakes front and rear
Wheels: OZ forged magnesium wheels
Tires: Michelin radial, front: 31/71-18, rear: 31/71-18

Weight / dimensions
Length: 4,650 mm (183.1 in)
Width: 1,900 mm (74.8 in)
Height: 1,050 mm (41.3 in)
Minimum weight: 870 kg (1918 lb)
Fuel tank capacity: 54.2 liters (14.3 US gal)

http://www.joest-racing.de/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (5.901 km) Best Qualifying Lap Times

LMP1
1. Porsche 919 _ 1:39.534

3. Audi R18 _ 1:40.180

5. Toyota TS040 _ 1:40.361

LMP2
7. G-Drive Racing Ligier JS P2-Nissan _ 1:47.090

LMP1
12. ByKolles Racing CLM P1/01-AER _ 1:49.967

LMGTE
16. Aston Martin Vantage V8 _ 1:59.861

http://www.fiawec.com/races/6-hours-of-silverstone/results-and-chrono.html

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwonA2NaNHc

LMP1




























LMP2










LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (5.901 km) 6-Hours Race

LMP1
1. Audi R18 _ 201 laps

2. Porsche 919 _ 201 laps

3. Toyota TS040 _ 201 laps

LMP2
6. G-Drive Racing Ligier JS P2-Nissan _ 185 laps

LMGTE
10. Ferrari F458 _ 172 laps

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/04/12/fia-wec-silverstone-wrap-up-audi-win-race-long-p1-duel.html

http://www.fiawec.com/races/6-hours-of-silverstone/results-and-chrono.html

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkHcfN7nw7g

LMP1




























LMP2










LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (5.901 km) Race Fastest Laps

LMP1
Audi R18 _ 1:40.836

Porsche 919 _ 1:42.012

Toyota TS040 _ 1:42.209

LMP2
G-Drive Racing Ligier JS P2-Nissan _ 1:50.045

LMP1
ByKolles Racing CLM P1/01-AER _ 1:53.195

LMGTE
Aston Martin Vantage V8 _ 2:01.054

http://www.fiawec.com/races/6-hours-of-silverstone/results-and-chrono.html

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/audi-battles-toyota-porsche-wins-silverstone-thriller/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDuiUxRX_k4


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Silverstone

2013 F1 Mercedes W04 (760 hp NA V8 + 80.5 hp ERS, 642 kg with driver) _ 1:29.607 (track record)

2010 F1 Red Bull RB6-Renault (750 hp NA V8, 620 kg with driver) _ 1:29.615

2014 F1 Mercedes W05 (750 hp Turbo V6 + 161 hp ERS, 691 kg with driver) _ 1:35.776 (damp track)

2010 GP2/08 Dallara-Renault (600 hp NA V8, 688 kg with driver) _ 1:39.189

2015 LMP1 Porsche 919 (530 hp Turbo V4 + 430 hp ERS, 950 kg with driver) _ 1:39.534

http://allf1.info/

http://specials.mercedes-benz-classic.com/en/ppp/formula-1/

http://scarbsf1.com/blog1/2011/07/19/book-review-haynes-red-bull-racing-f1-car/

http://www.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/1007/mercedes-amg-f1-w05-hybrid

http://archive2.paddocktalk.com/story-139876.html

http://www.f1technical.net/articles/13

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

Lap times for the LMP1-H cars improved by nearly 3.5 seconds in the span of one year at Silverstone. Prior to the WEC, the closest intersection between F1 and prototype lap times took place with the former World Sport Prototype Championship that saw the 1991 Jaguar XJR-14 and 1992 Peugeot 905 ***8211; affectionately remembered as "F1 cars with fenders" ***8211; encroach on F1's sovereign territory.

Although today's LMP1 cars are fast, the strongest offerings from Audi, Porsche, and Toyota would need to find another 4 seconds to challenge Nico Rosberg's Silverstone pole time from 2014. It's also worth remembering 2014 F1 cars tip the scales at 1523 pounds, nearly 571 pounds lighter than the minimum set for LMP1 hybrids.

It's far from a straight comparison between the cars; F1's 1.6-liter V6 engines and ERS capabilities are lower in capacity and storage/output than the maximum permitted in LMP1-H. Yet with a vast reduction in frontal area and mass, any shortcomings in power are more than satisfied through aerodynamic downforce and lighter weight.

The most violent acceleration at Silverstone belonged to Porsche and its 8MJ hybrid system. After charging the battery-based system under braking and acceleration, Porsche's 919 deploys over 400 electric horsepower in a matter of seconds, and combined with more than 500 horsepower from its 2.0-liter turbocharged V4 engine, the sleek German prototype moves in violent bursts. Television cameras showed numerous instances where an Audi R18 or Toyota TS040 driver nailed their corner exit, reached the tail of a 919, and then watched the Porsche disappear.

Webber demonstrated Porsche's fearsome potential in the race when he motored out to an advantage of 18 seconds during a 44-lap assault on the sense. Once Webber's car succumbed to drivetrain problems, sports car fans were treated to a rocketing mass of LMP1 machinery. Unable to break free from the pack, the differing design philosophies from Audi, Porsche, and Toyota were revealed in how the cars constructed their lap times.

Porsche was in a class of its own in a straight line ***8211; while accelerating, but with more ERS power to harvest than its rivals, the 919's required more time in the braking zones to charge its battery. At 4MJ, the lowest among the three LMP1 manufacturers at Silverstone, Audi compensated for its reduced acceleration profile by recovering ground under braking. With less to harvest, the R18 drivers stayed on the throttle longer, braked later, and used the rattling torque from their turbodiesel V6s to keep the Porsche's close until the 919's 8MJ ERS system did its dragster impression. From straight to straight, and lap to lap, it was like watching a bow stretch and recoil. Porsche's creation is LMP1's one-lap wonder, and in a league of its own in clean air.

Clutter the braking zones with slower cars, however, and feeding that hungry 8MJ system becomes a problem. If there's a weakness in Porsche's 2015 championship plans ***8211; other than questionable reliability ***8211; it's the ability to consistently harvest and deploy all 8MJs on every lap. With less time required for harvesting its 4MJ system, Audi's middle-of-the-road approach to ERS assistance was the most efficient at Silverstone and could serve as the best compromise at tracks where flowing, uninterrupted speed is hard to find. With P2 and GTE cars to dodge throughout Silverstone's 20 turns, Audi drivers had instant acceleration on tap at all times and set five of the six fastest sector times in the race.

As Audi Sport technical director Ralf Juttner told me after qualifying, "I don't think it will be a surprise for anyone if Porsche wins eight points for eight poles this year. In the races, I think we will have something more to show them." With Silverstone providing an incredibly small sample size to use, Juttner's view on the season ahead could be worth keeping in mind during the other seven rounds.

Traffic, rather than engines or ERS units, was the great equalizer as picks were set, and in other instances, congestion led to ambitious lines and overtaking maneuvers. One can only hope the 6 Hours of Silverstone serves as the template for 24 hours of action at Le Mans in June.

Of the surprises at Silverstone, Toyota's lack of ultimate pace was obvious ***8211; especially after the Japanese marque dominated the 2014 season. Plagued by persistent understeer, Toyota's drivers were able to stay in the fight, yet rarely looked capable of bothering Audi or Porsche in an extended run between fuel stops.

One Porsche had the field covered, albeit temporarily, and the other, while plenty fast, was incapable of dispatching the alarmingly quick and consistent Audis. Toyota also had flashes of speed, but the track itself ***8211; instead of anything contained within the TS040 chassis ***8211; governed their outright potential.

Removed from Silverstone's relatively flat layout, the next round in Spa ***8211; where steeper elevation changes and increased number of hard braking zones feeds more energy into the ERS ***8211; should help the TS040s to come to life. Whether they'll be able to match the 919s or R18s is unknown, but the separation exposed during Round 1 should be greatly reduced.

Porsche 919 has a power advantage. Audi R18 has superior braking and cornering as it generates more downforce than others. Toyota TS040 has the best reliability.

Porsche and Toyota are capable of fully charging their energy storage units before a qualifying lap.

http://www.racer.com/more/viewpoints/item/115594-pruett-silverstone-wec-rewind

http://www.motorsport.com/wec/news/di-grassi-column-2015-will-be-mega-in-the-wec


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Nissan GT-R

While absent from the race track at Silverstone last weekend, progress continues to be made with Nissan's new LMP1 challenger, with the focus of the GT-R LM NISMO's development set to shift into endurance testing this week.

The radical front-engined, front-wheel drive car will miss the first two rounds of the FIA World Endurance Championship after multiple issues, including initially failing the crash test and continued struggles with its hybrid system, according to LMP1 team principal Ben Bowlby.

"In order to do the best possible job, we will do better by finishing up our testing and development work rather than racing, which we're not ready for," Bowlby told reporters via videoconference during last weekend's FIA WEC event.

"We've had to regretfully cancel the first two races to get better prepared. These cars are super challenging, that's to be said."

The initial reason for the delayed start was due to the failed crash test, which Bowlby said happened twice, but once on its own, prior to passing on its third attempt late last month.

He said upgrades had to be made to the bulkhead in the front roll-hoop area, as well as the bonding of some elements of the chassis. It ultimately required the construction of two new monocoques.

The other area of focus has been on the car's hybrid system, where Bowlby admits has been a challenge.

"The hybrid system has been a massive headache," he said. "We have potentially a massively powerful system but with great power comes with great responsibility. We are struggling quite a bit."

While initially having planned to go with a high-capacity system to run in the 8 MJ hybrid subclass, it's believed the GT-R LM NISMO will opt for a 2 MJ system instead, the lowest category permitted for factory LMP1 cars.

Bowlby, however, said the hybrid subclass is still being debated, with this week's testing likely to determine its 2015 configuration.

"The amount of testing we've done dedicated to the hybrid has far outweighed just getting on with the normal car," he said.

"We designed the whole car around the hybrid system, which is basically what you need to do if you want to get to the 8 MJ class.

"In the future we hope to get the full performance out of it. But as you have to homologate for the whole year, it's a tough one. We think we'll be a lot better in 2016."

Compromises have already been made as a result, including a move from 16 to 18-inch front wheels to accommodate larger brakes, due to decreased energy recuperation from a smaller hybrid system.

"It's a huge knock-on effect when you change elements of the design," Bowlby said. Having said that, if you switch off the hybrid system, it still works and goes very fast."

Bowlby has praised the 3.0-liter V6 gasoline engine, calling it a "beast" and remains bullish about their chances at Le Mans, a track that should particularly suit the car's design.

"We have a tremendous challenge," he said. "I think the level of the championship runs at now is the highest it's been at in the history of premier sports car racing.

"To do well today is a huge achievement. We've come at a tough time as a new manufacturer.

"But we've got a very committed team, we've got fantastic support throughout NISMO and Nissan to make this whole project viable.

"Our objective is to come to Le Mans to do the best possible job we can. If we do our best, it's a long race and it might be a surprising outcome."

Testing continues this week at NCM Motorsports Park in Bowling Green, KY. (close to Corvette factory), a newly built circuit that's modeled after a number of corners at Le Mans, which has been hugely beneficial to its development.

Having racked up more than 2,300 miles in testing so far, Bowlby remains humble about their overall prospects in year one, as Nissan is set to take on the likes of Audi, Porsche and Toyota for the first time.

Harry Tincknell, Max Chilton, Alex Buncombe and Michael Krumm are on hand for the four-day test at NCM Motorsports Park, which wraps up today.

The focus of the test, according to Nissan LMP1 team principal Ben Bowlby, has been on endurance running, with the car being specifically developed in Le Mans aero trim for the time being.

According to Bowlby, the circuit's characteristics makes it a perfect proving ground for the car's upcoming race debut at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in June.

"It's actually a mini Le Mans," Bowlby said. "It has been modeled on one of the straights of the Mulsanne, the Forza Chicane, and has a copy of the Mulsanne Corner and also the Porsche Curves.

"Really, it's the only circuit in the world which has the geometry of Le Mans copied. We're finding this a very valuable test track."

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/bowlby-nissan-we-have-a-tremendous-challenge/

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/nissan-continues-gt-r-lm-nismo-testing-in-kentucky/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKvGGKJDCGI


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hydraulic Hybrid Technology

http://www.ccefp.org/sites/all/files/documents/TB3_Hydraulic_Hybrid_Passenger_Vehicle_1.pdf

http://www.ccefp.org/sites/all/file...e_Controlled_HydroMechanical_Transmission.pdf

http://www.ccefp.org/sites/all/files/IEC_Summit_FENG.pdf

Free Piston Engine

The main advantages of FPE include:
- Variable compression ratio
- Better fuel economy
- Multi-fuel operation (can operate on many different fuels)
- Higher power density
- Modularity
- Internally balanced

The engine starts at its bottom dead center (BDC) where the distance between inner piston and outer piston are at the furthest Then the pistons move toward each other while the gas in the cylinder is being compressed towards the top dead center (TDC) where the gas undergoes an auto-ignition process. Force generated by combustion would then push the piston away from each other while the gas inside the other cylinder is being compressed to auto-ignition. The two chambers fire alternately to keep the piston pair moving linearly. Fig. 1 also shows the diagram of the hydraulic circuit.

There are three linear hydraulic pistons attached to the engine piston. Two of them are located on the side push rods of the outer piston pair; a larger piston is mounted on the inner piston pair, with its plunger area equal to the total plunger area of the two small ones. During the piston oscillation, fluids are pushed from the left chamber of the hydraulic pumps into the high pressure accumulator, while fluids are drawn into the left chamber of the other hydraulic pistons from the low pressure accumulator.

In other words, the kinetic energy of the pistons is converted into hydraulic energy stored in the accumulator. The right chambers of the hydraulic pumps are interconnected as a synchronizing volume; a pair of Lee valves is added to the circuit to control the synchronization. Together they form a synchronizing mechanism that keeps the inner and outer piston aligning with each other during the engine operation.

http://www.ccefp.org/sites/all/files/documents/2B.3_FPE_Hydraulic_Pump.pdf

http://www.me.umn.edu/labs/apcl/home.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Aero Wake Comparison


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Le Mans

Three-time Le Mans winner McNish, who retired as WEC champion at the end of 2013, continues to work with Audi as a special brand ambassador and spoke to Motorsport.com about his conclusions after a fascinating day of running at La Sarthe.

The Scot considers tyre performance to be one of the key ingredients for the LMP1 manufacturers to work on ahead of next weekend's race, after changeable weather on Sunday prevented any meaningful testing on different compounds.

"No one got a good understanding of tyre life yesterday in the dry," McNish said. "It was difficult to read too much as everyone was out at different times in different conditions and they were changing lap to lap.

"Tyre wear isn't the discussion point this year, it is the tyre performance that will be key. You have to be careful at certain points to not lose temperature.

"Managing the performance drop-off over a number of stints is crucial and nobody at this stage has real information at Le Mans, so there are some serious unknowns that I think will ultimately act as a good leveller in this area."

McNish has been impressed with the way Audi has fought back from a tough end to the 2014 WEC season, and thinks that a large amount of work with Michelin over the winter has proven key.

"Last year [Audi] was not the best in keeping the rears performing well. That has been addressed now, and in both configurations of the new Audi R18 e-tron quattro it seems that we are better than Porsche in this regard. In reality this is what won Spa.

"The work with Michelin over the winter has paid dividends. A diesel powered LMP car is much different to a petrol engined car in terms of weight distribution and how much hybrid energy is working with the front tyres relative to the rears. So every area was looked at and some really good solutions found."

McNish has also noted that the 2015-spec Audi has improved significantly in sector 1 of Le Mans, which runs from the start line to just after Tertre Rouge. Audi were 1-2-3 on the timing screens throughout Sunday's sessions.

But, it is the extra pace in the all-important sector 2, from exit of Tertre Rouge to Mulsanne Corner, where the most gains seem to have come in the last 12 months.

"Porsche have improved a lot in the last sector, but the Audi has improved in the second sector, where the work on aero efficiency has paid off quite a lot," stated McNish.

The 45-year old Scot is adamant that Toyota still remains a threat at La Sarthe and should not be underestimated despite a subdued start to 2015.

"Toyota's pace should not be taken too matter-of-factly," he said. "They were slower than they were last year, so I'm sure they have a lot more to show. They must have."

"I fully expect them to be much closer when they put in their super-capacitor for race week and they could be right there again. I don't think they are panicking and I think they will be in the fight."

McNish believes that the potential for Porsche to go an extra lap than Audi on fuel - 14 laps to Audi's probable 13 - is potentially a decisive factor.

"The extra lap that Porsche were able to do in the WEC races so far and how this could play out at Le Mans might also be a crucial factor in getting a buffer at the end of the race. We'll have to wait and see on that one."

http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/news/le-mans-battle-wide-open-says-mcnish

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ETexfF6qDE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Nissan GT-R

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw_2N3tGMEg


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Diesel Fuel Consumption at Le Mans

2014 Audi (hybrid)
28.84 liters per 100 km
8.16 mpg

2011 Audi (non-hybrid)
38.59 liters per 100 km
6.1 mpg


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Eat to win

What is the most important component in any given entry that competes at Le Mans? The chassis? The drivetrain? Dampers? The highly honed and sculpted aerodynamic bodywork?

If you ask Strakka Racing's Human Performance Manager, Stewart Wild, he will almost certainly say - the driver.

It is Wilde's job to ensure that Strakka's star drivers - Jonny Kane, Nick Leventis and Danny Watts are in tip top condition for the significant demands of Le Mans week. It doesn't stop there either for Wilde, as he also has one eye on each of the Strakka Racing personnel to ensure that what they eat and drink benefits their individual performances throughout the ultimate endurance test - the Le Mans 24 Hours.

"My job is to make sure the drivers don't even need to think about when to eat and rehydrate," says Wilde. "I work closely with the Team Manager (Dan Walmsley) to ensure that everything is timed correctly and that I get access to the drivers at the correct times and manage their needs. As ever, in racing, the timing is vital and never more so in getting the physiological preparation spot on."

"Carbohydrates are crucial and especially at breakfast as the liver needs a good level of it because it only retains enough as a reserve for the brain; the rest goes to the muscles. So the amount of carbs you have before driving is really essential. Pasta, rice and noodles are really what we work with. Jonny (Kane) for instance will often have some scrambled egg, a bit of toast and some beans which are a great energy source."

"If the drivers are doing double or triple stints in the car I make sure they start hydrating as soon as possible," continues Wilde. "I use special electrolytes (mineral and chemical elements that muscle requires to work properly). If you sweat profusely during a stint you don't just put water back in the body because this ends up with an imbalance. Muscle needs potassium and sodium to function properly, so I make sure the drivers have this at their disposal."

If there are still people who underestimate the value of having a Human Performance manager in an endurance team, then consider Wilde's own summary of the impressive work he orchestrates around the clock.

"I can't do anything about the engineering, the tyres or the luck that transpires and goes for or against you at Le Mans," says Wilde. "But what I can do is make sure that when the driver gets in the car they are warmed up, have good energy and are ready to perform at the best of their abilities. Then we do all over again with the driver that has just got out of the cockpit. It is a big rolling process and just goes over and over until we hopefully take the chequered flag.

"You wouldn't dream of going to Le Mans without a tyre technician or an engine specialist and these days all of the top teams have someone looking after the people who are ultimately in charge of all those constituent parts in the cockpit."

"Caffeine is a central nervous system stimulant and it will help your reaction time but it has limitations on how much you can take in terms of legality but that would have to be a substantial amount to fail a test," says Wilde. "The real issue with it, is that it is a diuretic and it ultimately takes fluid out of the body which is a 'no, no'. Having said that, a double espresso with a tiny bit of sugar in it, say thirty minutes before qualifying, then I don't see that as a real issue and it will be a benefit."

However, the best hydration for the drivers comes in the unlikely form of coconut-water!

"Coconut-water is the best hydration liquid apart from saline solution that you can have," states Wilde. "It has a little bit of carbohydrate and a huge amount of mineral content which is similar to what you already have in your blood. It is a wonderful natural electrolyte solution and we have it in big dispensers in the pit garage."

http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/news/driver-nutrition-the-most-important-aspect-of-le-mans


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Non-Hybrid

Rebellion R-One-AER

To incorporate the new AER P60 V6 GDI twin-turbocharged engines, the car has seen a significant update, which took the team about 15 weeks to design, build and produce. Most changes are to the chassis in order to make the transition from Toyota NA V8 to AER Turbo V6 power.

Aside from the engine, the key differences are in the form of aerodynamics and the new cooling system. The suspension and gearbox have remained the same.

The air-intake has been moved further back to be directly connected to the engine. It's been dictated by a slight redesign to the package of the rear. By moving it further back, the air-intake has also been split by the rear fin in order to abide by the height regulations and reduce drag.

The entrance of the side pods have also been modified. They're larger to increase air intake and allow hot air to escape quicker and in larger quantities.

AER's engine is bespoke for the series, it's more efficient than last year's used in the CLM, more powerful, and uses maximum fuel-flow. This enabled the team to be immediately hitting its target lap times during the three-day test at Paul Ricard last week. It wasn't a completely trouble-free run, with a few niggles with the electronics mainly, but that's to be expected.

"The cars ran for three days, not without their problems, but they were all solved either there and then, or have been since the test," said AER's Andrew Saunders.

"This engine allows us to maximize our fuel allowance. Last year, the engine ran mainly at 104.9 kg/hour, now it's 106.4 kg/hour, which means roughly, we'll be 1.6 percent faster.

"Changing from a normally aspirated engine is huge. A 3-liter turbocharged engine with 2 bars of boost for example, is equivalent to a 6-liter NA engine, but without boost it is 3-liter NA. Whatever fuel flow rate the FIA gives us, we can use it and if necessary can put larger turbos on. The capacity of the engine is adjustable. While using a normally aspirated engine means you get to a point where you can't add more fuel."

A large displacement NA engine, such as the Corvette V8 - high torque & low rpm, has an advantage over a small displacement NA engine.

For the drivers, it's clear that the AER engine and adjustments to the aero have been welcomed across the board, even at this stage. It should bode well for the team going forward, as it looks to finish ahead of ByKolles in the points standings.

"We didn't get as much running as we'd like, but we were immediately impressed by the new engine," Nicolas Prost told DSC. "We suffered minor glitches, and there's a lot of room for improvement, but things like the top speed was very promising. Switching was the right choice.

"We don't really know where we are going to be, but we'd like to close the gap a little bit to the factory cars," he added. "Hopefully we'll be about four seconds a lap off the three factory teams and stay ahead of Nissan, though we know the hybrids have improved massively since last year."

The team will shakedown the cars at some point next Tuesday on the Bugatti circuit, which will effectively be the final part of its Le Mans prep. After the race, the team plans to do more testing, but the outcome of the 24 Hours will play a big part in deciding where the development program is headed for the remainder of the season.

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/05/30/a-closer-look-at-the-2015-rebellion-r-one.html

http://www.rebellion-racing.com/

http://www.aerltd.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 / LMP2 / LMGTE Spotter Guide

http://www.spotterguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/LM_15_V1.pdf

Live Timing

http://live.fiawec.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Nissan GT-R Driver - Harry Tincknell

"Test Day went OK, it was good to be back out at Le Mans. Like everyone else, but probably most of all for us, it would have been better to have had a dry day. I got very little dry running but did get a lot of running on the intermediate Michelin 'slick' and that was really impressive."

"Our slicks are pretty conservative at this stage of the program but the inters are definitely a lot softer, even in conditions where we had spray - I saw the boys putting them on and thought 'I'm not sure if the conditions are ready for slicks - but actually they were really very impressive and that was good not only for us to get experience in the changing conditions but for Michelin too."

"As things turned out with the weather that was pretty much the main thing I ended up doing, getting stints on the tyres. The Test Day may have 8 hours of running but it comes and goes pretty quickly."

"We were back on the Bugatti circuit on the Tuesday and that was pretty much just me in the car. The problem with the Bugatti circuit though is that for the LMP1s, particularly in Le Mans trim, they are very hard on the brakes and you can only do a couple of fast laps at a time."

"With that said though we definitely made some improvements to the car from the start of the day to the end, in particular the ride, over the kerbs and the bumps was something we were struggling with a bit before and on the Test Day. That's now a lot better."

"It is very early days and I'm confident that whilst we won't be in the overall fight on LMP1 pace we can be ahead of the LMP2s. If we can get at least one car to the finish in a race this tough and with a car this new that would be quite an achievement."

"We are all very aware of the huge buzz that's around about the whole effort and everyone is pulling together to do the best we possibly can both in and out of the car. The team, and the mechanics in particular, are working absolutely flat out and we owe it to them to be as positive and helpful as we can."

"Equally they are letting us know very clearly that we need to do all we can to ensure that we don't smash over the kerbs and do what we can to preserve the car. I know they were all hugely pleased that all three cars came through Test Day with no damage."

"Having ERS working will be a big step and in particular when we get the second system driving the rear wheels because traction is a bit of an issue at the moment and that means we don't have the same acceleration that we would have. That alone is seconds per lap, plus the harvesting would give us a huge boost in braking and that too is a big saving."

"When you design a car around an 8MJ system and have to run 2MJ instead, that has a knock on effect in particular on the braking front. That's why we have been testing different braking materials and we are now running different brakes."

"There's going to be huge time in that when we can brake later and accelerate harder to a faster top speed. Beyond that it is a data gathering exercise to find where improvements can be made, learning more about the chassis and trying different stuff: damping, ride heights etc. Even with reasonably basic stuff, we are still learning a huge amount every single time we go out. There's a lot of time in the tyres too. The more data we can give to Michelin the more will come."

"Bearing in mind the challenges we have, top speed is very impressive. Just before the braking zone the numbers are still going up at quite a rate even in the trim we are currently running. We are nowhere near maxing that out whilst most of the others are at or near their terminal velocity."

"Put all that we know now together with the potential for the full package to be delivered and I would say that it is looking very exciting for next year to get onto terms with the front runners."

"There is HUGE potential in the car and the testing in America proved that. Of course it's one thing to say that and quite another to have everything in place that we want so there are masses of work to be done."

"We need not to be distracted by that but to look after the car and not feel pressure to push to the absolute max at this point in the program. Let's not forget, last year, in winning LMP2 Jota were fifth overall and we had a couple of problems on the way to that. I'm convinced we will be at least 5 seconds faster than the LMP2s - the team is hoping for more. If we CAN run clean with no problems there's no reason why we shouldn't be there or thereabouts."

"Reliability is the key for us this year. We don't need to be the fastest but we need to nail the driver changes and we need to make sure that everything is OK before we go back out and that our preparation is perfect. We could lose far more chasing that last second than we could possibly gain at this point in the program."

"This car is not going to DNF on my watch I can tell you that! Getting the car home will help the team immeasurably in the fight to get the car where it can be for later this year, and certainly into 2016."

Estimated GT-R Qualifying & Race Fastest Lap _ 3:30.0

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...this-car-is-not-going-to-dnf-on-my-watch.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-5SgkXdgjQ


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Porsche 919

http://www.porsche.com/international/motorsportandevents/motorsport/worksracing/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Audi R18

http://www.audi-motorsport.com/content/audisport/motorsport/de/de/home.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Toyota TS040

http://www.toyotahybridracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Nissan GT-R

http://nissanlmp1.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Nissan GT-R

NISMO's global motorsport director Darren Cox is relieved and excited to be at La Sarthe with his trio of head-turning machines.

"We just want to get out on track, we're itching," he said to DSC. "We've looked at the data since the Test and the mini test on the Bugatti circuit now, and it's been the Le Mans three weeks for us. We've still got so much more to learn, and after a small breather want to show our cars to the world."

A session on the Bugatti circuit last week gave the team a little more running in the dry to iron out small niggles, it was another piece to the puzzle for a team that's learning all the time.

"Harry took the wheel, most teams used the time for a shakedown as you'd expect, but we went out to extend our testing program. The Le Mans-spec aero kit and brakes don't last long on the Bugatti circuit, but we were very strong on the run from the pit straight to the Dunlop Bridge.

"We learnt some more about our brakes and how the car runs over the kerbs, so it was a positive test, and if we get the chance next year we'll do it again."

This whole effectively an extended test session for the team and the weather is due to play a part in its plans for the week.

"It's massively important for us to get some more dry running," he added. "We've got a good run plan, which we will adapt if the weather keeps changing. We just need a good baseline setup, so we want it to be dry this afternoon, dry tomorrow. We can handle changeable conditions but what we don't want is what is currently forecast which is torrential rain because that causes slow zones and we want to go racing.

"The last few years after since we did Garage 56 have paid off, we know how to do everything behind the scenes now, we know how everything works. Everything has been less stressful than it would have been if we'd come into this fresh. All the hospitality, marketing, setup and media work has been done before.

"It's all part of a plan, we're able to focus on what really matters, and that's taking our three cars out and racing."

Another man with a smile on his face was Mark Shulzitskiy, who not that long ago, wasn't part of the P1 plans before being drafted into the #21 car to fill in for Marc Gene.

"I really appreciate the trust that Nissan and Darren have put in me," he admitted to DSC. "Last year was great, and this year is so important for me going forward. I love being part of the P1 team, everyone is friendly and since Darren gave me the chance to drive after a test at Bowling Green the transition has been smooth and I feel part it."

"This is huge for me, last year I was in a team that knew its car was good, this time the feeling is different. Being here is proof that I'm capable, and I'd like to continue my work in the P1 program after this event. For now I'm soaking it up, I really love it, this really is the greatest race in the world."

Olivier Pla was also driving in LMP2 last year, and has made the transition to the top class with a factory team that so many people have been hoping to see. The last time he drove in LMP1 was with Quifel ASM in its Zytek, this year is far different.

"It's the first time I'm here with a manufacturer, and it's a good opportunity. There's a lot more attention being with Nissan, there's so many people who want to ask you questions, but it's part of my job so I can't complain," he said.

The biggest change for much of the Nissan squad has been adapting to the front-wheel drive system in the LM NISMO, which takes a bit of time to get up to speed with. That being said, Pla is confident that he's used to it.

"People ask me this, and to be honest is that there's no oversteer on the exit of a corner, or if you do, it feels strange," explained Pla. "You can't compare driving this car to driving a front-wheel drive WTCC car for instance, because it's so stiff with a lot of downforce. The car doesn't behave like a road car. Traction is very important, but once you get used to it, it's not as big of a difference as you'd think.

"We're treating the next few days as a proper test, to get more up to speed, we have three cars, so we'll gather more and more information, and that's what's important."

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...t-with-nissan-before-the-on-track-action.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Rebellion Racing

Rebellion R-One-AER

http://www.rebellion-racing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.629 km) Qualifying

LMP1
1. Porsche 919 (#18) _ Neel Jani _ 3:16.887 (new track record)

4. Audi R18 (#8) _ Loic Duval _ 3:19.866

7. Toyota TS040 (#2) _ Stephane Sarrazin _ 3:23.543

9. Rebellion R-One-AER (#12) _ Mathias Beche _ 3:26.874

12. Nissan GT-R (#22) _ Harry Tincknell _ 3:36.995

LMP2
14. KCMG Racing Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ Richard Bradley _ 3:38.032

LMGTE
34. Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ Richie Stanaway _ 3:54.928

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...-1-report-jani-breaks-record-for-porsche.html

All the fast times were set in Q1 except Nissan's LMP1 team.

The Rebellion is basically a LMP2 Oreca 05 chassis mated to an AER turbo engine.

LMP2 cars have to run with engine air intake restrictors. They are capable of much quicker lap times if the restrictors are removed.

An unrestricted Nissan V8-powered LMP2 car can beat the Rebellion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8esnX_n6HA


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying - Top Speeds in km/h

LMP1
Audi R18 (#9) _ 341.3 (212 mph)

Rebellion R-One-AER (#13) _ 339.1 (210.7 mph)

Porsche 919 (#17) _ 338.1 (210 mph)

Nissan GT-R (#21) _ 337.0 (209.4 mph)

Toyota TS040 (#1 & 2) _ 336.0 (208.8 mph)

LMP2
TDS Racing Oreca 05-Nissan (#46) _ 310.9 (193.2 mph)

LMGTE
Corvette C7R (#63) _ 298.8 (185.7 mph)

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

High top speed does not result in better lap time.

eg Audi #9 set the highest top speed, but its lap time is slower than Audi #8.

The ideal qualifying setup is relatively high downforce. Cornering speed is more important.

The ideal race setup is relatively low downforce. Higher top speed makes overtaking easier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ6lrEo2ir0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying - Sector 1

LMP1
Porsche 919 (#18) _ 31.134

Audi R18 (#8) _ 31.310

Toyota TS040 (#1) _ 31.806

Rebellion R-One-AER (#12) _ 32.160

LMP2
KCMG Racing Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 33.738

LMP1
Nissan GT-R (#22) _ 34.076

LMGTE
Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ 36.558

All sector time data from Q1, except Nissan GT-R. Nissan sector time data from Q3.

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9Ok_Eb6YSo


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying - Sector 2

LMP1
Porsche 919 (#18) _ 1:15.485

Audi R18 (#9) _ 1:16.808

Toyota TS040 (#1) _ 1:17.618

Rebellion R-One-AER (#13) _ 1:19.551

Nissan GT-R (#22) _ 1:21.687

LMP2
KCMG Racing Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 1:24.523

LMGTE
AF Corse Ferrari F458 (#51) _ 1:29.998

All sector time data from Q1, except Audi, Rebellion, Nissan GT-R and Ferrari. Audi, Rebellion, Nissan and Ferrari sector time data from Q3.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtzkNK-9EVM


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

High Power Density Electric Motor

Siemens researchers have developed a new type of electric motor that, with a weight of just 50 kg (110 lb), delivers a continuous output of about 260 kW (350 hp) - five times more than comparable drive systems. The motor has been specially designed for use in aircraft. Thanks to its record-setting power-to-weight ratio, larger aircraft with takeoff weights of up to two tons will now be able to use electric drives for the first time.

To implement the world-record motor, Siemens' experts scrutinized all the components of previous motors and optimized them up to their technical limits. New simulation techniques and sophisticated lightweight construction enabled the drive system to achieve a unique weight-to-performance ratio of 5 kW per kg. The electric motors of comparable strength that are used in industrial applications deliver less than one kW per kg. The performance of the drive systems used in electric vehicles is about two kW per kg.

Since the new motor delivers its record-setting performance at rotational speeds of just 2500 rpm, it can drive propellers directly, without the use of a transmission. "This innovation will make it possible to build series hybrid-electric aircraft with four or more seats," said Frank Anton, Head of eAircraft at Siemens Corporate Technology, the company's central research unit. The motor is scheduled to begin flight-testing before the end of 2015. In the next step, the Siemens researchers will boost output further.

"We're convinced that the use of hybrid-electric drives in regional airliners with 50 to 100 passengers is a real medium-term possibility," said Anton.

The development of this motor was supported by the German Aviation Research Program LuFo in a project of Grob Aircraft and Siemens.

In 2013, Siemens, Airbus and Diamond Aircraft successfully flight-tested a series hybrid-electric drive in a DA36 E-Star 2 motor glider for the first time. The test aircraft had a power output of 60 kW.

http://www.siemens.com/press/en/feature/2015/corporate/2015-03-electromotor.php?content[]=Corp


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMGTE

2016 Ford GT

Ford's new factory GT program will see heavy involvement from Multimatic, with the Canadian-based firm not only building and developing the all-new Ford GT, but also heading up operations of Chip Ganassi Racing's program in the FIA World Endurance Championship.

At the center of the global effort is George Howard-Chappell, with the former Prodrive team principal returning to the sports car racing scene as the Ford GT program manager and operations director in the FIA WEC.

"What the Ford GT gives you in its base form as a road car is a fantastic starting point for a race car," Howard-Chappell told Sportscar365 during the program's launch last weekend at Le Mans.

"It hasn't been born in the last three weeks. There's been a lot of work going forward.

"As Raj [Nair, Group VP of Product Development] said, from the very beginning there was some thinking on whether this could be a race car as well as a road car."

Howard-Chappell, who has been at Multimatic from the project's inception nearly two years ago, has overseen the development of the car, which has been built to the new-for-2016 GTE regulations.

With the production Ford GT having been designed with racing in mind, it's offered an ideal platform for the new factory racer, complete with the same 3.5-liter EcoBoost V6 that's been proven in TUDOR United SportsCar Championship Prototype competition.

"We've taken the road car, which is a fantastic road car to build a race car from and have taken the draft 2016 regulations and produced a racing car," Howard-Chappell said.

"This is the first development car. It will evolve from here towards being homologated and approved. Although we have a great deal of really experienced people in the program, we don't have a current GTE car, so it's important to start early and get experience with the car."

Howard-Chappell confirmed the car has already been out testing at multiple venues, with Scott Pruett having been among the drivers providing initial feedback in the early development phase.

The Ford GT is the first 2016-spec GTE car to break cover, and with the regulations not yet 100 percent finalized, Howard-Chappell said further revisions are possible in the coming months.

"We've built our test and development car," he said. "That's what you saw [at the launch]. We're having to work with what is a set of draft regs, as the other manufacturers are.

"We're probably a bit more public than everybody else, but everybody's in the same boat. It's pretty close to getting fixed."

On the operations side, Multimatic will also be tasked with assembling Ganassi's European-based crew for its FIA WEC effort.

With a presence in the UK, largely with ex-Lola personnel, Howard-Chappell said Multimatic is well equipped for the program.

"I think on the surface you'd say that would be complicated," he said. "But Multimatic is a multi-national company.

"Chip has a great race team and he knows how to operate with partners. I think so far it's been fairly seamless."

For Howard-Chappell, who led Prodrive's race-winning Ferrari and Aston Martin GT programs, the opportunity to return to the production-based ranks with a factory effort was too good of an opportunity to pass up.

"I've had a couple of years out," he said. "Obviously I've known for some time this was coming but it was not the easiest to be standing on the sidelines.

"It's not easy this year either. So I'm looking forward to coming back and being in the thick of it. I've run teams that have won [Le Mans] with Ferrari and Aston Martin. It's great to go racing against those guys. We also have a longstanding rivalry with Corvette. I'm really looking forward to it."

Multimatic has a 'design cell' which operates in Cambridgeshire, England, where former Lola chief designer Julian Sole head a team working on various Multimatic automotive and motorsport projects.

Sole is expected to take a leading role in the engineering input of the WEC team. This team has a well-known aerodynamic specialist Mark Handford.

Handford has previous sportscar experience having worked with Kazumichi Goh on a stillborn LMP project.

Handford is best known for alliances with Haas, Jaguar and Benetton F1 teams and the infamous CART 'Handford Device', which was a mandated plank which generated a wake to decrease outright speeds.

Handford first started working with Multimatic back in 2003 and continues to be an integral part of its design team. The new for 2016 GTE rules allow for more aero freedom around the front and rear of the cars.

While having achieved victories in the Daytona 500, Indianapolis 500, Rolex 24 at Daytona and Twelve Hours of Sebring, Chip Ganassi Racing will attempt to add another iconic race to that list in 2016, by leading Ford's return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans.

Ganassi was confirmed as the team that will campaign Ford's factory GT program in both the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship and FIA World Endurance Championship, including the team's debut in the French endurance classic.

"Everyone said to me, 'You need to go to Le Mans. You need to go do that one too.' I said, 'Yeah, great but you've got to wait for the right [opportunity]," Ganassi said during the program's formal announcement at Le Mans.

"Talking about landing on your feet under the right program. I'm really excited to be with these guys."

The dual championship program will see Ganassi expand operations to Europe, with a U.K. base for its two-car FIA WEC GTE-Pro effort that will be supported by development partner Multimatic.

Ganassi said the FIA WEC effort will see a mix of Multimatic and Ganassi personnel, led by former Prodrive team principal George Howard-Chappell.

"I think we have a pretty good handle on things," Ganassi said. "We'll have two bases, one probably in the UK and one in the States.

"I've got a lot of help from George Howard-Chappell. He'll be heading up the European situation. I think it would be a little too rambunctious to come over [to Le Mans], as an American-only team cold. Obviously we have some people that have quite a bit of experience here."

While there will be two-car, full season efforts for both championships, Ganassi said the number of cars for its maiden Le Mans assault remains to-be-determined. It is expected to be anywhere between two to four cars.

"Any time you have a new car, you're probably better off having multiple cars doing the development," Ganassi said. "You're learning at a faster pace with multiple cars."

While drivers were not announced Friday, both Scott Pruett and Joey Hand are expected to be part of the lineup, with Pruett having already undertaken on-track development work of the Multimatic-built car.

Ganassi said he also wouldn't rule out seeing some of his drivers from other series make occasional appearances in the cars, similar to what's been seen with its Ford EcoBoost-powered Riley DP effort.

The future of the team's TUDOR Championship Prototype program, meanwhile, also remains to-be-determined. The DP program served as the incubator for the Ford GT, particularly with the development of the 3.5-liter EcoBoost V6 that will be used in the new-for-2016 GTE car.

"We've been talking about this for quite a while so it's been in the oven for a while baking," Ganassi said. "We probably first started talking about this two or two and-a-half years ago."

As for the team's goals, there's only one thing in mind, and that's to win.

"We want to come here and be at the front," Ganassi said. "We don't go to any races we don't want to win. That's obviously what we want to do. If I didn't think we could win, I wouldn't have undertaken the program."

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/multimatic-playing-major-role-in-ford-gt-program/

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ganassi-we-want-to-come-here-and-be-at-the-front/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race Winners

http://nasportscar.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnhFry2Ykp0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2017 LMP2 Engine

Spec - single engine supplier, low cost

600 hp NA V8

Based on an existing racing engine design.

Port Fuel Injection - expensive Direct FI is more suitable for turbo engine and light load/small throttle opening. Toyota's LMP1 V8 uses Port FI.

Judd

The DB 4.4 L LMP1 V8 engine is a lean-burn derivative of an existing V8 platform, increased in capacity to 4400cc to give the best combination of power and fuel economy as required by the new fuel-limited regulations being introduced in 2014.

"After lengthy discussion with various chassis manufacturers and simulation work we chose the V8 naturally aspirated path as the most sensible and cost efficient way in which to provide a reliable and competitive powerplant to customer teams in 2014 and beyond", explains John Judd, Managing Director of ED.

"It became clear as a result of our work and these discussions that the V8 N/A engine was the correct configuration. In some respects our V10 platform may have been an attractive proposition but amongst other considerations it was felt that this option was not ideal with the reduced minimum weight for LMP1 cars in 2014. Having chosen the V8 option we are pleased that our simulation work has been confirmed. We are very happy with the performance of the engine to date and have met all our targets."

https://www.engdev.com/engines/db-4-4-l-lmp1-v8/



















GP2

V8 - 4 liter naturally aspirated - 612 HP @ 10.000 rpm - made by Mecachrome
8 in 1 exhaust
Fly by wire accelerator system
Rebuild after 3600 to 4000 km
Torque 500Nm @ 8000 rpm

http://www.gp2series.com/Guide-to/The-car-and-engine/

http://www.teos-engineering.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Shell Fuel

Porsche***8217;s historic 17th victory at the 2015 Le Mans 24 Hours saw a landmark in the development of sports-prototype racing. The 2.0 litre V4 turbocharged internal combustion engine fitted to the Porsche 919 Hybrid, allied to an 8 megajoule hybrid energy system, was the smallest to have triumphed at the fabled Circuit de la Sarthe for 37 years.

Alexander Hitzinger, Technical Director of Porsche***8217;s 919 Hybrid program said: ***8220;Shell***8217;s support in providing the right fuels for world class endurance racing is important. What we need is high performing and extremely efficient fuels at constant quality to meet the FIA WEC regulation targets and our internal Porsche targets. It***8217;s good to have Shell in the FIA WEC and here at Le Mans as a reliable fuel partner you can trust.***8221;

We have seen a strong and tight battle between the different drive train designs for many hours, with various cars and technologies leading the race. At the end, the downsized, turbo charged direct injection gasoline engine design, powered by Shell V-Power LM24 and combined with the highest hybrid category was the winning package this year in Le Mans.

The technical regulations at Le Mans are written with energy efficiency at the forefront ***8211; how the teams choose to turn the energy available to them into performance is then a matter of their own preference. In the premier category of the FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC), Porsche races against Toyota***8217;s 3.7-litre non-turbo gasoline engine with 6 megajoule hybrid capacity, Audi***8217;s 4.0-litre turbodiesel with 4 megajoule hybrid capacity and Nissan***8217;s 3.0-litre turbo gasoline engine with 2 megajoule hybrid power.

Although these engines are designed for efficiency, they also deliver raw power. Porsche claimed pole position at an average speed of 249.2 km/h around the 13.6 km Circuit de la Sarthe, while Audi finally consigned Porsche***8217;s 44-year-old record for the fastest racing lap of all time to the history books, lapping in 3m17.475s to set a new marker.

***8220;The suite of Shell V-Power LM24 fuels for diesel and gasoline engines were the result of an 18-month consultation and testing program between Shell and the competing car manufacturers, in line with the Automobile Club de l***8217;Ouest and the FIA, who create the rules.,***8221; said Richard Karlstetter, Shell***8217;s Racing Fuels Technology Manager.

***8220;They are extremely advanced, designed from the ground up, co-engineered with leading car manufacturers, to meet the extreme targets on performance and efficiency and we can gain considerable insights at an early stage, how to develop the road fuels that will be needed in the future.***8221;

Le Mans has a strong track record as the proving ground for technology that has filtered through to benefit road car users ***8211; from starter motors to disc brakes. Shell has directly supported many winning advances in powertrain development such as turbocharging (1976), direct fuel injection (2002) and diesel (2006) that have gone on to take an increasingly prominent role in daily motoring life.

Richard Karlstetter added: ***8220;The competing manufacturers and Shell view the WEC as the proving ground for next generation road car technology. As an industry, we are addressing solutions to meet our growing transport needs with ever-increasing efficiency and the architecture for the next generation of personal transport can be found in the engines and fuels competing in the WEC.***8221;

Fast Facts ***8211; 2015 Le Mans 24 Hours
***8226;	Shell V-Power LM24 and Shell V-Power Diesel LM24 fuels were provided to all 56 entries in the race across all categories: LMP1-H, LMP1-L, LMP2 and LM GTE

***8226;	Shell Global Solutions delivered 300,000 litres of fuel to Le Mans in 2015, covering the official Test Day, Practice, Qualifying, Warm Up and Race ***8211; that***8217;s 10 times the amount delivered to support each of the other FIA WEC events in the season

***8226;	The first victory at Le Mans using Shell fuel was the Bentley of John Duff and Frank Clement in 1924

***8226;	Shell first provided fuel for all competitors in the Le Mans 24 Hours in 1930

***8226;	Shell installed the first gravity-fed refuelling system at Le Mans in 1931 ***8211; replacing the individual cans that were used initially

***8226;	The iconic ***8216;Shell Motel***8217; was constructed at the head of the Le Mans pit lane in 1966, offering the first combined media centre, race officials***8217; office and rest area until the current pit complex was built in 1990

***8226;	Porsche is only the third manufacturer to win at Le Mans with a 2.0-litre engine ***8211; the others being Ferrari in 1949 and Alpine-Renault in 1978

***8226;	In total Shell fuel and lubricants have powered more than 60 victories in the Le Mans 24 Hours ***8211; including 14 Porsche wins ***8211; in 83 editions since 1923

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wG-6fd91OU


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Magneti Marelli Le Mans Data

http://www.laptimeclub.com/24-heure...ysis-magneti-marelli-motorsport-laptime-club/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tActJEkAmsU










Red trace ***8211; LMP car
Green trace ***8211; GT car
Top graph - speed vs distance









Fuel mass (kg)









At Le Mans, it is possible to recover:
***8226;	5.3 MJ through engine exhaust (MGU-H) per lap
***8226;	2.218 MJ through braking (MGU-K) per lap

Total recovered energy per lap = 5.3 + 2.218 = 7.518 MJ

Porsche 919 has one MGU-K and one MGU-H.
Audi R18 has one MGU-K. The Audi***8217;s turbo recovers engine exhaust energy by default.
Toyota TS040 has two MGU-K units.

ERS performance on LMP1 racing cars is vital, as the engine produces just 500 HP (out of the combined figure of 1000 HP).

At shorter tracks, the total recovered energy per lap is around 3.5 MJ.



















. WEC Race ...... 1 ........... 2 ........... 3 ............ 4 ............ 5 ............ 6 ........... 7 ........... 8


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nurburgring (5.137 km) Test

LMP1
Audi R18 (low downforce) _ 1:37.458

Porsche 919 (low downforce) _ 1:37.685

Toyota TS040 _ 1:39.814

ByKolles Racing CLM P1/01-AER _ 1:44.648

LMP2
Strakka Racing Gibson 0155S-Nissan _ 1:45.123

LMGTE
Porsche 911 RSR _ 1:54.518

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/audi-tops-two-day-nurburgring-test/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...rgring-fia-wec-test-paddock-day-2-to-2pm.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkMm1hR2BJs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3liZkq6QTc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GRRdt9N4ns


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMGTE

2016 Ford GT

History was made at Road America on Tuesday as the Ford GT race car turned its first laps on U.S. soil, as part of a single-day test for the new-for-2016 GTE contender.

Multimatic development drivers Scott Maxwell and Billy Johnson put the EcoBoost-powered beast through its paces, having made significant progress over the course of the day at the Wisconsin track.

The car, built to the new GTE regulations, was clocked lapping unofficially in the 2:04 range, less than 2-second off this year's GT Le Mans class pole time.

While having shown encouraging pace out of the box, the Multimatic-run entry made several trips to its tent to rectify a small teething issue, which as with any new car, is to be expected, especially still in its early stages of development.

Road America marked only the third different track the Ford GT has tested at, following its initial rollout at Calabogie Motorsports Park in May and an outing at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park last month.

The Multimatic-built car also previously took part in straight-line testing at Michelin's Ladoux test track in France, prior to the program's official unveiling at Le Mans in June.

It will return to France next month for the FIA's mandatory Balance of Performance test, which will see all of the 2016-spec GTE cars in action, including the new Ferrari 488 GTB and the BMW M6 GTLM, which is expected to be homologated for IMSA competition only.

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/ford-gt-completes-road-america-test/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb1O3xR703I


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Porsche 919 at Le Mans

1896 litres of fuel have been pumped into the winning car.

The winning team completed 395 laps. This year's race was only two laps short of the longest distance covered in Le Mans back in 2010.

Average Fuel Consumption = 1896 liters / 395 laps = 4.8 liters/lap

Average Fuel Consumption = (395 x 13.629) km / 1896 liters = 2.84 km/liter

Average Fuel Consumption = (395 x 13.629 x 0.6214) miles / (1896 x 0.264) US gal = 6.68 mpg

The average speed of the winning 919 Hybrid was 224.2 km/h.

The highest top speed of a 919 Hybrid in the race was 340.2 km/h (211.4 mph) and done by Mark Webber on Saturday at 16:40 hrs.

The 919 Hybrid recuperated and used 2,22 kWh (8 MJ) per lap. If it was a power plant, a family home could be supplied with electricity for three months.

The head count for the Porsche Team's operational crew was 120 people.

The Porsche Team made 90 pit stops, 30 per car.

At 26 of these stops tyres and drivers were also changed.

The longest distance covered with one set of tyres was 54 laps for all three cars. In car number 17 Mark Webber did this ultra long run, in car number 18 it wasNeel Jani and in the number 19 prototype it was Nico Hülkenberg.

116 tyres in total were used by all three 919 Hybrids over the race distance.

A tyre on a rim weighs 19,9 kilograms. This means, just in relation to wheels, the mechanics moved 2,308.4 kilograms.

The fastest pit stop, including a tyre and driver change, by the Porsche Team was 1:13.9 minutes.

The fastest stop for refuelling was done in 51,3 seconds.

In total all three 919 Hybrids spent 95 minutes and 36 seconds in the pits. The time for the second best crew entering three cars was over 130 minutes.

The winning Porsche's gearbox mastered 25,293 gear changes (up shift and down shift) during the 24 hours.

The longest time behind the wheel of all nine Porsche LMP1 drivers was for Neel Jani with ten hours and ten minutes. In the winning car it was Nico Hülkenberg who drove most (eight hours, 52 minutes).

Mark Webber lost the most weight of all nine drivers. When the race began he weighed 81.2 kilograms (including race gear and helmet), after his final stint the scales stopped at 78.2 kilograms.

The drivers had 0.85 litres of drink on board for each stint. The drink bottle was changed at every refuelling stop.

Almost no parts had to be changed during the race. After going off the track, the number 18 car had a new nose twice. On car number 19 at eight in the morning the team did a precautionary engine cover and rear wing change when it didn't cost any time during a safety car period.

During the 24 hours each 919 Hybrid had a refill of one litre of oil.

For the best possible visibility each of the three prototypes had four tear-offs on the windscreens, which were removed one after the other.

The highest ambient temperature during the race was 25 degrees Celsius at 16 hrs on Saturday. The coolest part of the race was at night between 3 and 7 hrs with 16 degrees Celsius.

The highest cockpit temperature was 27 degree Celsius.

The night was eight hours long with sunset at 21:59 hrs and sunrise at 5:59 hrs.

13.5 gigabytes of data per car have been transmitted to the pits during the 24 hours.

The safety cars came out four times. Including the so-called slow zones ***8211; speed limits at certain parts of the track ***8211; the race was neutralized for a total of 195 minutes.

Fastest Laps in race
#17 _ 3:18.186
#19 _ 3:18.596
#18 _ 3:18.917

http://newsroom.porsche.com/en/motorsports/le-mans-2015-porsche-one-two-facts-figures-11135.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZA9YuTScJk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTn-mtFvwwE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18 at Le Mans

A combination of circumstances contrived to blunt Audi's attempt at a sixth consecutive Le Mans 24 Hours victory last month.

That is the opinion of Leena Gade, engineer of the No.7 Audi Sport Team Joest entry which initially appeared to be the key contender to challenge the victorious No.19 Porsche 919 Hybrid.

Speaking exclusively to Motorsport.com, Gade ***8211; who engineered victories for Audi in 2011, 2012 and 2014 ***8211; catalogued the challenges faced by Audi from the start of the 83rd Le Mans 24 Hours, a race in which it knew that only perfect reliability and its famed strategic nous would harness a win.

Temperatures were key to victory
Quirky temperatures at Le Mans this year laid favourable foundations for Porsche to ward off an Audi attack as the dusk to dawn portion of the race played out.

Audi, like all of the manufacturer teams, get detailed forecasting of the track and ambient temperatures from Michelin ahead of the race. This information is then processed by the team in order to pick the best tyre compounds for the event.

A broad band of temperature is always accommodated for at Le Mans, but this year's race turned out to be warmer than initially forecast triggering fluctuating conditions for the tyres and the energy retrieval systems.

"When darkness fell it was warmer than previous years and what we thought it would be before we got there. It never really went below 17 or 18 degrees," said Gade.

"It took us a little bit by surprise and we were expecting it to get a little cooler. We have a cross-over temperature for a different compound of tyre but it just didn't get cold enough for us to use this. It was clear we had to stay on the compound we started the race on."

The Audi's got slower compared to the Porsches as the sun went down and even though they were comfortably quadruple stinting their Michelins, there was no answer to the pace of the Porsches, particularly the No.19 car in the hands of Nico Hulkenberg, Nick Tandy and Earl Bamber.

"Ideally we wanted to go for five stints on the tyres but it was not always an option," continued Gade.

"You have to weigh-up the degradation of the last (fifth) stint versus the time for a tire change."

The warmer than anticipated temperatures may also have factored in to as yet un-diagnosed issues that could have affected the Audis power. It was noticeable that all of the Audi's pace dropped off in the night running, especially in sector two which comprises the Mulsanne Straight, where power is everything.

"We have done a lot of performance analysis since the end of the race and it is still an open-ended question," Gade said at the time of this interview (held on June 25).

"We need to still bottom-out what we were affected by, as it was clear the Porsches didn't get slower in the same bracket that we did. Everyone got slower at night but our delta was bigger. There is more than one factor; temperature is only one part of it. We have an idea of where the rest could lie but we need to look at the data more to find it."

Porsche fuel strategy surprised Audi
Porsche's initial strategy of going 13 laps on fuel surprised Audi, who believed that their rivals would choose to go 14 laps of the La Sarthe track on a tank of fuel.

Porsche went for 13 laps to save weight and also to save refuelling time at the pitstops.

"We could only ever do 13 laps because that is how we have been engineered by the regulations," said Gade. "We don't have a choice and you don't go for twelve unless you have a massive advantage. It originally surprised us that they didn't go for 14 laps but you can see why they opted for this approach."

The decisive period between 11pm and 5am saw Porsche take the initiative, and it soon became evident that their stint pace was better in relation to the Audi R18 e-tron quattros.

"What was apparent through the night was that if you look at the lap times of the Porsches, the lap times were not massively off what they had been doing in the daytime, while we were a good chunk off ours." said Gade.

"We're not really certain why, it could be temperature or grip related, we can see some trends but nothing definite. We also had differences between our three cars."

Motorsport.com understands that Audi has an initial and preliminary report on its performance via data sensors, TV footage and driver feedback completed. A more detailed summary is also being considered and evaluated at its headquarters in Neuberg, Germany.

Engine cover problem had major repercussions
The No.7 Audi had early setbacks in the race including a puncture suffered by Andre Lotterer and then a drive-through penalty incurred by Marcel Fassler for a Slow Zone infringement.

A slight excursion for Benoit Treluyer, at the exit of the Esses before Tertre Rouge lost little time, but added to the difficult start.

As ever though, Audi was still in the hunt on Sunday morning. But any late race challenge on Porsche ended at just after 7am. The loss of part of the No.7 Audi R18 etron quattro engine cover on the exit of the Porsche Curves ceased any notion of catching their competitors.

"We are still investigating it," confirmed Gade. "It wasn't just a simple case of the engine cover failing, it caused us other problems and we were stopped for seven minutes.

"Ultimately any problem like this is going to put you out of contention, except for last year when everyone had issues and were in the pits. When the lead car doesn't have a problem, you are not going to win the race."

The general feeling, even within the Porsche camp was that the 919 Hybrids would at least hit one time-consuming problem. They didn't.

This, combined with the 11pm-5pm pace of the No.19 car, ensured Porsche returned to the winners' circle, as a factory entity, for the first time since 1998.
For Audi, the debriefs will go on, to ensure maximum understanding and prevention of the issues it faced and to set it motion the best possible chance of a 14th victory next year.

http://www.motorsport.com/lemans/news/inside-story-how-audi-lost-le-mans-to-porsche

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAMcKwH2Mgg


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

At Le Mans, Porsche triple-stinted its tires in the first (warm) part of the race and only went to quadruple stints as darkness fell. Audi, in comparison, quad-stinted the tires throughout the race. In the final six hours of the race, Porsche was not under pressure, and was able to continue to quadruple stint and tire allocation was not a problem.

Eduardo Freitas and his WEC team also mandated additional rear rain lights for LMP, as well as introducing tyre restrictions for the first time at Le Mans: 12 race sets for LMP1, 16 race sets for LMP2 and GTE, something that would not, as it turned out, be an issue for anyone.

Their big brothers, however, continued to pile on the pressure, and while Audi gave valiant chase, the Five Rings appeared at the top of the timing sheets only three times at the hour-marks during pitstop cycles - from Hour 10 onwards it was Porsche all the way, and by Hour 19 the best Audi, the #9 of Bonanomi, Albuquerque and Rast, had gone down a lap. Punctures and safety-car separations hadn't helped Audi either.

Audi's real woes had started in the 3rd hour, when local hero Loic Duval went into the Indianapolis barriers avoiding cars slowing for a 'phantom' yellow, and then two rear bodywork issues dropped the #8 further back. Neither was as dramatic as the same issue for the #7 Audi, carrying the number which took Joest Porsches to four outright wins, when Marcel Fassler had half the rear deck peel off exiting Porsche Curves, and lost two laps in repairs. Further delays for an oil top-up and a drive-through dropped Leena Gade's three-times winner to 5th, but after the further problems for #8 and a hybrid problem for the then 3rd-placed #9 which required a rear corner to be changed, 'Lucky 7' found itself back on the podium behind the #19 and #17 Porsches. The #18 Porsche proved to be the unlucky one, both poleman Neil Jani and Romain Dumas skating off into the same Mulsanne barrier in the 7th and 11th hours respectively; both lost time in recovery and pitting for new nose sections.

Toyota came through all this with a near-faultless race, with no reliability issues for either car, although 13m was lost in repairs for #1 when Davidson ran into a GTE car, and the #2 squad of Wurz (running what he told us might be his last Le Mans), Sarrazin and Conway finished one lap ahead in 6th. But that 6th place was 8 laps down on the winning 919. Toyota director Pascal Vasselon told our pit team "we knew we would not be as fast as Porsche and Audi, but we thought they would have reliability problems for sure. We estimated that without problems we would be 20 minutes down - and we were not far off."

LMP2, as ever, provided enthralling action, with KGMG putting its practice and qualifying problems behind it, running at the head of an eight-car train for much of Saturday. Last year's winning Jota Gibson squad was the first to blink, an upshift problem losing Oliver Turvey three laps, then Thiriet's Tristan Gommendy, who had led for eight laps at one stage, was taken out of the race by the GTE-Pro pole Aston Martin of Fernando Rees, who arrived at the first chicane with no brake pedal on his out lap following a pad change.

With no let up, KCMG then resumed the lead, but two slips, one for Bradley when he lost 2m at Mulsanne having gone off, and then Nic Lapierre ran off at Indianapolis, cost them valuable time. The margin between them and the recovering Jota, which had astounding race pace, was just 48 seconds at the chequered, with the G-Drive Ligier of the also-quick Sam Bird, Roman Rusinov and Julien Canal (despite an early refuelling fire) 3rd still on the lead lap.
Both GTE categories were finally decided by crashing Aston Martins, the aforementioned Pro pole-sitting Rees Hanergy Vantage losing 17 laps after its brake failure. By then we had already lost Rob Bell's #97 Gulf car with a broken oil feed, and Nicki Thiim's Dane Train Gulf car went down seven laps with power steering failure, something which also afflicted AM in last year's race.

That left the field open to Corvette and Ferrari to slug out the win, which the Americans took when both AF Corse struck problems. The 2014-winning #51 Ferrari lost 30m in the pits with gearbox issues, while the #71 lost four laps with an alternator change. That gave Corvette with a five-lap lead all the way to the chequered, for the first time since 2011, despite losing a car in qualifying. It was Oli Gavin's fifth Le Mans victory, Tommy Milner's second and for Jordan Taylor a first.

But Le Mans this year, we summed up, was all Porsche's, ending the 10-year hiatus since a petrol-engined car (Audi's R10) last won, giving Stuttgart its 17th outright victory at La Sarthe. The last was in 1998, also a 1-2, and also with a rookie on board the winning car: Laurent Aeillo, sharing the factory GT1 98 with Allan McNish and Stephane Ortelli. This was Porsche's 65th participation at Le Mans, starting with a 356 in 1951.

The Hulk thus became the first current F1 driver to win Le Mans since Johnny Herbert and Bertrand Gachot took Mazda to Japan's only win in 1991, with fellow rookie Earl Bamber earning his drive as the 2014 Porsche Supercup champion. Nick Tandy was running his third Le Mans (7th in GTE-Pro last year for the factory Manthey team), and earned a coveted Autosport green cover.

As always, our ratings from the Eurosport commentary box:

Drivers of the Race:
LMP1: Nick Tandy for his tour-de-force in the dark, quadruple-stinting the tyres over midnight, immediately fast and consistent, at the same time looking after the winning Porsche well enough for Bamber to be able to ease it into the lead before dawn. Modest about his achievement, Nick fully deserves this accolade.

LMP2: Richard Bradley, the British-born Singapore driver, put the KCMG Ligier-Nissan firmly on pole early in qualifying, despite having an initially unreliable car under him. Once the race was under way, however, the reliability came back, and his speed, allied to that of Matt Howson and pro-driver Nic Lapierre, won them the race

Team of the Race:
Porsche, for presentation, performance and its 17th overall win in the 65 years it has been coming to Le Mans. The three 919s encapsulated the whole mood of La Sarthe in their different liveries; some might say that ideally the #17 red-and-white 1970-winning 917 livery of Mark Webber should have won, but the black-and-white #19 car made its own luck, and we still had an F1 driver on the top step.

Car of the Race:
Rebellion missed the first two WEC races as it worked to ready its Oreca-built R-One coupes for Le Mans. The result was a stunning-looking pair of AER-powered V6 turbocars, which against all odds went the distance. They also proved quick: Dominik Kraihamer claimed second top speed overall in qualifying, second only to Filipe Albuquerque's #9 Audi, running 339.1 km/h without hybrid punch.

Newcomer of the Race:
Nico Hulkenberg and Earl Bamber join the pantheon of debut winners of the 24 Hours. Discounting Andre Laganche and Rene Leonard who won the first edition in 1923 for Chenard & Walcker, rookie winners have included Laurent Aeillo, Christophe Bouchut and Eric Helary.

Moment of the Race:
Must go to Loic Duval at 200mph as he realised the gaggle of cars ahead of him were slowing for a 'phantom' yellow zone light, leaving him with nowhere to go but the barriers. In way it so often is with Audi, he lost less than a lap in getting the car back to the garage, repaired and back out, thanks to the safety car period he had created as the barriers were repaired.

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/06/24/mark-cole-on-le-mans-2015-the-return-of-a-golden-age.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTd0apdPTFY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGZ94x0EDIY


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Porsche 919

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/RCELeMans2015.html

Front Suspension _ decouples roll and heave
Soft in roll _ good for curbs
Stiff in heave _ maintains ideal ride height









Aero turning vane behind front wheel _ direct front tire vortices away from center of car


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/RCELeMans2015.html

Aero turning vane behind front wheel _ direct front tire vortices away from center of car


















Front Wing


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

MoTeC Le Mans Data

http://www.racingcircuits.info/europe/france/le-mans/le-mans-pro.html

•	Delta Time (s) _ compare two different drivers or cars
•	Engine (rpm)
•	Gear
•	Speed (km/h)
•	Throttle (%)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans

LMP1 Hybrid

The following plot shows difference to the average pace of winning car #19 driven by Bamber, Hülkenberg, and Tandy. A great fate, considering that none of them is a regular driver at Porsche's Endurance venture.

Hülkenberg was the key in taking the car from 4th to lead through very quick pace and smart strategy during the safety car and barrier repairs in the middle of the night.

The #19 took the lead on lap 129, and after a few reshuffles through pit stops, lead the race from lap 253 to the flag. Although, as in F1, most position changes took place during pit stops, not on track.

http://theansweris27.com/race-charts-analysis-for-the-24-hours-of-le-mans-2015/

https://www.reddit.com/r/wec/comments/3a88kb/le_mans_2015_lmp1h_race_analysis/




























Top 300 Fastest Lap Times from each car. The #19 Porsche and #7 Audi have the best overall speed.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

Hour 1
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#17) _ 17 laps _ 1 pit stop

11. LMP2 TDS Racing Oreca 05-Nissan (#46) _ 16 laps _ 1 pit stop

31. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#95) _ 15 laps _ 1 pit stop

Hour 2
1. LMP1 Audi R18 (#7) _ 31 laps _ 2 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 29 laps _ 2 pit stops

26. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#95) _ 27 laps _ 1 pit stop

Hour 3
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#17) _ 47 laps _ 3 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 44 laps _ 3 pit stops

26. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#97) _ 41 laps _ 2 pit stops

Hour 4
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#17) _ 58 laps _ 4 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 54 laps _ 4 pit stops

26. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 51 laps _ 3 pit stops

Hour 5
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#17) _ 76 laps _ 5 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 70 laps _ 5 pit stops

25. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 66 laps _ 4 pit stops

Hour 6
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#17) _ 93 laps _ 6 pit stops

11. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 86 laps _ 7 pit stops

23. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ 81 laps _ 5 pit stops

Hour 7
1. LMP1 Audi R18 (#9) _ 110 laps _ 8 pit stops

11. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 101 laps _ 8 pit stops

24. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 95 laps _ 6 pit stops

Hour 8
1. LMP1 Audi R18 (#9) _ 125 laps _ 9 pit stops

11. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 115 laps _ 10 pit stops

24. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 108 laps _ 7 pit stops

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgAB35qu38M


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

Hour 9
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 141 laps _ 10 pit stops

11. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 129 laps _ 12 pit stops

22. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ 122 laps _ 8 pit stops

Hour 10
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 158 laps _ 12 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 145 laps _ 13 pit stops

22. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ 137 laps _ 10 pit stops

Hour 11
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 175 laps _ 13 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 160 laps _ 15 pit stops

22. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ 151 laps _ 11 pit stops

Hour 12
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 192 laps _ 14 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 175 laps _ 16 pit stops

21. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ 165 laps _ 12 pit stops

Hour 13
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 209 laps _ 15 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 190 laps _ 17 pit stops

20. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#99) _ 180 laps _ 13 pit stops

Hour 14
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 226 laps _ 17 pit stops

10. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 206 laps _ 19 pit stops

21. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 194 laps _ 14 pit stops

Hour 15
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 244 laps _ 18 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 222 laps _ 20 pit stops

19. LMGTE AF Corse Ferrari F458 (#51) _ 209 laps _ 15 pit stops

Hour 16
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 261 laps _ 19 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 237 laps _ 21 pit stops

20. LMGTE AF Corse Ferrari F458 (#51) _ 223 laps _ 16 pit stops

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hOe18StwNc


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

Hour 17
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 275 laps _ 20 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 250 laps _ 22 pit stops

20. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 235 laps _ 16 pit stops

Hour 18
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 291 laps _ 22 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 265 laps _ 23 pit stops

20. LMGTE AF Corse Ferrari F458 (#51) _ 249 laps _ 19 pit stops

Hour 19
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 308 laps _ 23 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 279 laps _ 25 pit stops

20. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 263 laps _ 18 pit stops

Hour 20
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 325 laps _ 24 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 294 laps _ 26 pit stops

19. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 278 laps _ 20 pit stops

Hour 21
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 342 laps _ 26 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 310 laps _ 27 pit stops

18. LMGTE AF Corse Ferrari F458 (#51) _ 292 laps _ 23 pit stops

Hour 22
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 360 laps _ 27 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 326 laps _ 29 pit stops

18. LMGTE AF Corse Ferrari F458 (#51) _ 307 laps _ 24 pit stops

Hour 23
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 377 laps _ 28 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 342 laps _ 30 pit stops

17. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 321 laps _ 23 pit stops

Hour 24
1. LMP1 Porsche 919 (#19) _ 395 laps _ 30 pit stops

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 358 laps _ 31 pit stops

17. LMGTE Corvette C7R (#64) _ 337 laps _ 24 pit stops

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpCFD0ASpA4


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nurburgring (5.137 km) Best Qualifying Lap Times

LMP1
1. Porsche 919 (#18 high downforce) _ 1:36.192

3. Audi R18 (#7 low downforce) _ 1:37.322

5. Toyota TS040 (#1 low downforce) _ 1:38.679

7. Rebellion R-One-AER (#12) _ 1:41.759

LMP2
10. KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 1:45.163

LMGTE
18. Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#95) _ 1:53.964

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...mp-qualifying-porsche-and-kcmg-take-pole.html

LMP1 Porsche and Audi Practice 3 lap times are quicker than qualifying times.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUSE_ySpzBQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdvxV1f_Ol8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBTK3BMkm74

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYZxa4ONMPc


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nurburgring (5.137 km) 6-Hours Race

LMP1
1. Porsche 919 (#17 high downforce) _ 203 laps _ 6 pit stops

3. Audi R18 (#7 low downforce) _ 202 laps _ 6 pit stops

5. Toyota TS040 (#1 low downforce) _ 200 laps _ 6 pit stops

LMP2
7. KCMG Oreca 05-Nissan (#47) _ 185 laps _ 6 pit stops

LMGTE
15. Porsche 911 RSR (#91) _ 176 laps _ 5 pit stops

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...up-porsches-17-crew-takes-its-maiden-win.html

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...-in-pro-smp-ferrari-triumphs-again-in-am.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy0BWFU7zQM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK5j33ysMbA


----------

